# PINNICALE BIKE OF THE YEAR NOBILITY BIKE CLUB



## jgooseh7 (Dec 4, 2003)

TWO TIME BIKE OF THE YEAR MIKES DOING BIG THINGS CONGRATS TO HIM NOBILITY BIKE CLUB


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

PICSSSSSSSS


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jgooseh7_@Oct 7 2007, 06:10 PM~8948738
> *TWO TIME BIKE OF THE YEAR MIKES DOING BIG THINGS  CONGRATS TO HIM NOBILITY BIKE CLUB
> *


congrats......................


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Congrats to Mike for bringing the title back to florida


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

congrats!!!


----------



## jgooseh7 (Dec 4, 2003)

> TWO TIME BIKE OF THE YEAR MIKES DOING BIG THINGS  CONGRATS TO HIM NOBILITY BIKE CLUB


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 7 2007, 09:25 PM~8948811
> *congrats!!!
> *


x2


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Where are the pics????????


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## jgooseh7 (Dec 4, 2003)

[/IMG]


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 7 2007, 08:33 PM~8948854
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!
> *


that is my exact thought. I yelld that shit out. clean :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 7 2007, 06:34 PM~8948865
> *that is my exact thought. I yelld that shit out. clean :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

he won 1st place radical.......they havent gave out boty yet........but he will most likely get it in about 10 min


----------



## jgooseh7 (Dec 4, 2003)

well 1st place radical pretty much gives him the title smart guy


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jgooseh7_@Oct 7 2007, 08:37 PM~8948890
> *well 1st place radical pretty much gives him the title smart guy
> *



thats why i said he will get it in about 10 min...smart one


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 7 2007, 08:36 PM~8948882
> *he won 1st place radical.......they havent gave out boty yet........but he will most likely get it in about 10 min
> *


----------



## jgooseh7 (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 7 2007, 07:40 PM~8948903
> *
> *


 there was no need to say 10 minutes at all hes the winner


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jgooseh7_@Oct 7 2007, 08:41 PM~8948917
> *there was no need to say 10 minutes at all hes the winner
> *



my bad homie no need to fight over something like this......congrats to mike for going all out again....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

New page


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

did he update the paint


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

hell ya he re did it damn nice pics though this one was took 2 years ago at indy low show








along with these


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

WTF fool. new pics.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Oct 7 2007, 06:55 PM~8948991
> *hell ya he re did it damn nice pics though this one was took 2 years ago at indy low show
> 
> along with these
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: THEY STILL BAD ASS THOUGH............. :biggrin:


----------



## jgooseh7 (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jgooseh7_@Oct 7 2007, 07:31 PM~8948850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Best paint , best engraving, best display


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

congrats mike for the win


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 7 2007, 07:18 PM~8949091
> *congrats mike for the win
> *


x2


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

now thats how its done!

keeping it fresh and doing it better than anyone else. 

major congrats. that is the sickest bike ever made. period

(still needs whitewalls though!)


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I told him he would do it. CONGRATS BRO.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Congrats Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

why is thug passion claiming brian stahler won BOTY


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 8 2007, 05:46 AM~8951212
> *why is thug passion claiming brian stahler won BOTY
> *


trike of the year


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

congratulations mike. glad to hear u got that 2nd title, so u gonna go after casino dreamin??? lol wsup jesse, ur bitch ass should have been at the show lol


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Mike like i told him did a master pice and this new paint job and stripin by wim did bring it out a lil more and shit that bitch aint over clutterd wen u see it up close


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

congrats homie :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Congrats Mike


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

congrats homie, u earned it man, bike is top notch man.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

who won second and third


----------



## jgooseh7 (Dec 4, 2003)

2nd Place was man of steel and 3rd Place sweet and sour


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

can someone post a full pic of the bike!!


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

congrats homie on the win. love the paint job.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 8 2007, 06:55 PM~8954712
> *can someone post a full pic of the bike!!
> *


GAWDDAMMIT I GOTTA DO EVERYTHING AROUND HERE!!!!!!


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

:0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

da bike is ok i seen better i think tony o should of won sweepstakes lol bwahahahahahaha naww just kidding hey bike was hella clean couldnt expect anything less from mike. it was good seeing you again old friend and your dad too


----------



## BROWN CHEVY (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 8 2007, 07:36 PM~8955837
> *GAWDDAMMIT I GOTTA DO EVERYTHING AROUND HERE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will post my pics tomorrow for you guys. Congrats Mike. I knew you could do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pinstriped by Wimone and painted by Larry Hernandez out of Northern California.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More tomorrow.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

AT THE REQUEST OF MIKE HERE ARE A FEW PICS OF WHAT WENT DOWN!!!! THANK YOU MIKE FOR GIVING ME AND LARRY THE OPPERTUNITY TO WORK ON YOUR BIKE. LARRY LAID DOWN AN INCREDIBLE FLAKED OUT PAIGEN GOLD OVER ZENITH GOLD BASE AND I LAID DOWN THE MULTI KANDY FADES AND LEAFING. THIS WAS A VERY TRICKY PROJECT AND VERY CRITICAL. ALSO FOR THE RECORD TO LET YOU KNOW WHAT KINDA PLAYER MIKE IS HE DIDNT TRUST FEDEX NOR UPS SO THE MAN SET OUT A WEEK EARLY AND DROVE FROM FLORIDA TO OUR SHOP IN HAYWARD, CA. WHERE WHILE HE PUT THE BIKE TOGETHER WE BBQ'ED AND HAD MY HOMIES FROM THE STYLE KINGS SHOW SOME GOOD OL CALIFORNIA HOSPITALITY...... THANKS AGAIN MIKE AND CONGRADULATIONS AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

OH YEA AND FOR THOSE WHO WANTED TO KNOW WHERE LIL HEARTBREAKER WAS??????? SHE WAS RIGHT HERE!!!!!! LOL!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

MUCH PROPS TO YOU 3 FELLAS ................THAT BIKE IS BAD AS FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 9 2007, 07:54 AM~8958955
> *MUCH PROPS TO YOU 3 FELLAS ................THAT BIKE IS BAD AS FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

that bike came out real fuckin nice!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

whats up mike....how is your trip so far?

And congrats on your win!!!!!!

Will we see you next year?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Congratulations to another great California build :thumbsup: :biggrin: Gotta phuck with you heheheehehe


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

the frame mods are ridiculous!..... paint looks insane too! great job!...


----------



## juicedcaddy (Jun 22, 2005)

congrats 2 mike n the nobility family! :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

congrats Mike


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Congrats Money Mike. Another year under the belt.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

#1 two times. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2007, 01:11 PM~8969017
> *#1 two times.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2007, 09:11 PM~8969017
> *#1 two times.  :biggrin:
> *


Does anyone have a pic of him from last year? see if he just had a 1 on his jersey :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2007, 11:11 AM~8969017
> *#1 two times.  :biggrin:
> *


THAT WAS A GREAT ANSWER


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Im home now!! Finally 40 hours of driving home str8 from Vegas. 

Almost 7000 mile roundtrip with all stops. 

Thanks to everyone for thier support and props.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 10 2007, 02:52 PM~8970621
> *Im home now!! Finally  40 hours of driving home str8 from Vegas.
> 
> Almost 7000 mile roundtrip with all stops.
> ...


GLAD YOU MADE IT HGOME SAFE MIKE


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 10 2007, 02:52 PM~8970621
> *Im home now!! Finally  40 hours of driving home str8 from Vegas.
> 
> Almost 7000 mile roundtrip with all stops.
> ...


GLAD TO HERE YOU MADE IT HOME SAFE. CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN IT WAS WELL DESERVED. TALK TO YOU SOON.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 10 2007, 01:52 PM~8970621
> *Im home now!! Finally  40 hours of driving home str8 from Vegas.
> 
> Almost 7000 mile roundtrip with all stops.
> ...


*GLAD YOU MADE IT SAFE!!!WHAT A TRIP!!!! ALSO RANDY AND THE STYLE KINGS SAID TO TELL YOU CONGRADULATIONS!!!! *









:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 10 2007, 03:21 PM~8970786
> *GLAD YOU MADE IT SAFE!!!WHAT A TRIP!!!! ALSO RANDY AND THE STYLE KINGS SAID TO TELL YOU CONGRADULATIONS!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 10 2007, 05:23 PM~8970795
> *NICE PIC
> *


This was a Great Day!!


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2007, 02:14 AM~8958117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice paint job


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

yo mike, i sent you a pm a few days ago when ever you get a chance check it out and get back to me if possible.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Congrats on the win and I look forward to getting custom parts from ya.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

As for right now, I am unsure of my future with competing for Bike of the Year. 

I will continue to show my bike and make this decision during the show season.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 10 2007, 07:48 PM~8971909
> *As for right now, I am unsure of my future with competing for Bike of the Year.
> 
> I will continue to show my bike and make this decision during the show season.
> *


retiring on the top is the best move.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I cant stop looking at these pics. good job everyone.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2007, 11:17 AM~8958125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see one flaw in that pic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The zip tie?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 11 2007, 11:27 PM~8978272
> *The zip tie?
> *


:no:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The bikes in the background?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 11 2007, 11:31 PM~8978303
> *The bikes in the background?
> *


that's messed up . NO to that either. keep looking keep looking. you'll find it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

THE CENTER OF THE "P" IS MISSING


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 11 2007, 11:55 PM~8978508
> *THE CENTER OF THE "P" IS MISSING
> *


Bingo! There ya go Eagle eye :biggrin: 

To me that says the Pinnacle thing and the design above it were added on later 

I'm guessing maybe they're polished or chromed thin cutouts stuck onto the back of his pump box :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 11 2007, 03:59 PM~8978546
> *Bingo!  There ya go Eagle eye  :biggrin:
> *


what do i win? just send me my next year plaque.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

that was stuck on after plating but was planned before the entire thing was made. Good eye guys. The center kept burning up while cutting so i left it out. You still know it reads Pinnacle though.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 12 2007, 01:13 AM~8979187
> *that was stuck on after plating but was planned before the entire thing was made. Good eye guys. The center kept burning up while cutting so i left it out. You still know it reads Pinnacle though.
> *


Its the same design as the giant backdrop sign right?


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

yeah its the same design.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Just want to say Congrats to Mike and Lil Brian on there win for bike and trike of the year!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 11 2007, 05:13 PM~8979187
> *that was stuck on after plating but was planned before the entire thing was made. Good eye guys. The center kept burning up while cutting so i left it out. You still know it reads Pinnacle though.
> *


sorry. dont mean to point out flaws. please dont hit me.  mr #1 - 2 times


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 11 2007, 02:55 PM~8978508
> *THE CENTER OF THE "P" IS MISSING
> *


still looks like a P to me :dunno: lol


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 11 2007, 02:22 PM~8978237
> *I see one flaw in that pic
> *


Can you point out the flaws in these pics?

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

duct tape????????


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 12 2007, 06:50 PM~8984797
> *duct tape????????
> *


 :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 12 2007, 08:23 AM~8984625
> *Can you point out the flaws in these pics?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ew. whos bike is that?....lol there seems to be more flaws than just tape...lol


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

WHY IS THIS TOPIC BEING RUINED????????????????????? :angry: :angry:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

LOL THATS SAD....HE GOT ENOUGH MONEY FOR THAT FRAME AND PAINT JOB BUT NOT FOR SOME BARS?? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 12 2007, 08:10 PM~8985364
> *LOL THATS SAD....HE GOT ENOUGH MONEY FOR THAT FRAME AND PAINT JOB BUT NOT FOR SOME BARS?? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What bike are you talking about? I can't see the pic


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2007, 11:40 AM~8985582
> *What bike are you talking about?  I can't see the pic
> *


some little tiny red bike with some really nice but oversized fender braces and duct tape on the handle bar and uhm..... a seat pan that is like 5 inches smaller than the upholstered seat and its just chillin on top of the other seat. lol


chrome doesn't look very good either :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2007, 10:40 AM~8985582
> *What bike are you talking about?  I can't see the pic
> *


There talking about your bike.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 12 2007, 08:42 PM~8985603
> *some little tiny red bike with some really nice but oversized fender braces and duct tape on the handle bar and uhm..... a seat pan that is like 5 inches smaller than the upholstered seat and its just chillin on top of the other seat. lol
> chrome doesn't look very good either :dunno:
> *



Ah yeah you mean the 1st place 12" Bike ?  Yeah that's mine and no I'm not finished with it, I half assed the handlebars, the plating is not the best, and the seat pan IS the same size as the upholstered one, I just put it like that on display so the judge could see the upholstered one better.

The fender braces are not oversized, they were made by Manny's bike shop for a 12" wheel and tire.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 12 2007, 06:23 PM~8984625
> *Can you point out the flaws in these pics?
> 
> 
> ...



You're cold brotha.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2007, 11:49 AM~8985667
> *Ah yeah you mean the 1st place 12" Bike ?    Yeah that's mine and no I'm not finished with it, I half assed the handlebars, the plating is not the best, and the seat pan IS the same size as the upholstered one, I just put it like that on display so the judge could see the upholstered one better.
> 
> The fender braces are not oversized, they were made by Manny's bike shop for a 12" wheel and tire.
> *


oh. i'm just saying what i see from the picture... or atleast what it looks like in the picture... it also looks like it's missing a pedal....lol teh fender braces are really nice... they just look like they belong on a 16 inch bike or something.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2007, 10:49 AM~8985667
> *Ah yeah you mean the 1st place 12" Bike ?    Yeah that's mine and no I'm not finished with it, I half assed the handlebars, the plating is not the best, and the seat pan IS the same size as the upholstered one, I just put it like that on display so the judge could see the upholstered one better.
> 
> The fender braces are not oversized, they were made by Manny's bike shop for a 12" wheel and tire.
> *


Bring it back when its done.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 12 2007, 09:01 PM~8985767
> *oh. i'm just saying what i see from the picture... or atleast what it looks like in the picture... it also looks like it's missing a pedal....lol teh fender braces are really nice... they just look like they belong on a 16 inch bike or something.
> *


Yeah I won without a pedal but that would have been easily fixed with a set of OG ones incase anyone gave me a hard time about it that's a 5 minute fix right there, I had OG pedals but I thought it looked better without them since they were OG chrome not show chrome.

Nope the fender braces are made for 12" they hug the tire and rim nicely, the top sits just 1/4" above the tire



> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 12 2007, 09:30 PM~8986011
> *Bring it back when its done.
> *


It'll be put on the back burner until late next year. I have to put my concentration on my Tombstone bike now since that one suffered the most. I'm not even half way finished with that one


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2007, 11:50 AM~8985677
> *You're cold brotha.
> *


no offense bro! you pointed out one lil thing on Pinnacle that i wouldn't consider a flaw at all. so i thought you might need some feedback on ur stuff. remember... That that doesn't kill you will only make you stronger! Now get in ur shed and finish that lil bike! also fix them fenders on ur other bikes cuz i jus might be coming for you in AZ :biggrin:

u guys still didnt get em all either

╔╗╔╦══╦╗╔╦══╦╦╦╗
║╚╝║╔╗║╚╝║╔╗║║║║
║╔╗║╠╣║╔╗║╠╣╠╬╬╣
╚╝╚╩╝╚╩╝╚╩╝╚╩╩╩╝ 
╔╗╔╦══╦╗╔╦══╦╦╦╗
║╚╝║╔╗║╚╝║╔╗║║║║
║╔╗║╠╣║╔╗║╠╣╠╬╬╣﻿


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Clarence, I see you looking!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 12 2007, 03:19 PM~8987839
> *Clarence, I see you looking!!
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 12 2007, 11:23 AM~8984625
> *Can you point out the flaws in these pics?
> 
> 
> ...


What about the missing headset cups and the fact that if you pedal the bike it will apply the brakes. :dunno: I'm surprized they didn't disqualify it. Congrats on the win though! :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

everybike is flawed thats just how all lowrider show bikes are


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

TTT!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i think it will take boty next year w/o upgrading


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 14 2007, 03:29 PM~8997967
> *i think it will take boty next year w/o upgrading
> *


If I decide to go for it, I hope you are right. Not too sure what I will do just yet. Thanks for your support.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i think it too, i don't see a bike that could take pinnacle out... 

in my eyes its impossible to go more radical then this one


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I really wish that Tony's bike was not on here. Can someone fix this please? Just remove the pics from the host.


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 14 2007, 04:58 PM~8998128
> *i think it too, i don't see a bike that could take pinnacle out...
> 
> in my eyes its impossible to go more radical then this one
> *


you never know


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 14 2007, 01:04 PM~8998152
> *I really wish that Tony's bike was not on here. Can someone fix this please? Just remove the pics from the host.
> *


lol just pm schwinn1966


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 14 2007, 02:04 PM~8998152
> *I really wish that Tony's bike was not on here. Can someone fix this please? Just remove the pics from the host.
> *


Its not that ugly. :no:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 13 2007, 11:39 AM~8992398
> *everybike is flawed thats just how all lowrider show bikes are
> *


maybe that's how ur bikes are... not mine and alot of the bikes on here either :angry:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 9 2007, 10:49 AM~8958926
> *AT THE REQUEST OF MIKE HERE ARE A FEW PICS OF WHAT WENT DOWN!!!! THANK YOU MIKE FOR GIVING ME AND LARRY THE OPPERTUNITY TO WORK ON YOUR BIKE. LARRY LAID DOWN AN INCREDIBLE FLAKED OUT PAIGEN GOLD OVER ZENITH GOLD BASE AND I LAID DOWN THE MULTI KANDY FADES AND LEAFING. THIS WAS A VERY TRICKY PROJECT AND VERY CRITICAL. ALSO FOR THE RECORD TO LET YOU KNOW WHAT KINDA PLAYER MIKE IS HE DIDNT TRUST FEDEX NOR UPS SO THE MAN SET OUT A WEEK EARLY AND DROVE FROM FLORIDA TO OUR SHOP IN HAYWARD, CA. WHERE WHILE HE PUT THE BIKE TOGETHER WE BBQ'ED AND HAD MY HOMIES FROM THE STYLE KINGS SHOW SOME GOOD OL CALIFORNIA HOSPITALITY...... THANKS AGAIN MIKE AND CONGRADULATIONS AGAIN!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


damn what does a paint job like that run?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

It depends on what all you want done. Best way to find out is to call the guys and tell them what your looking for.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

MAN THE BIKE IS OVERRATED.........

MIKE IS LUCKY THAT HE IS LUCKY.......

HE PROBABLY THINKS HE WILL TAKE ON THE WORLD NEXT.....


......BET HE WON'T EVER COME DOWN TO TEXAS TO SHOW HIS BIKE.........


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 15 2007, 09:56 AM~9004994
> *MAN THE BIKE IS OVERRATED.........
> 
> MIKE IS LUCKY THAT HE IS LUCKY.......
> ...


 :uh: So where were you or "Texas" in Las Vegas?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Oct 15 2007, 11:59 AM~9005017
> *:uh:  So where were you or "Texas" in Las Vegas?
> *



WE WERE..........IN TEXAS!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 15 2007, 10:56 AM~9004994
> *MAN THE BIKE IS OVERRATED.........
> 
> MIKE IS LUCKY THAT HE IS LUCKY.......
> ...


Question for you. Why does Mike have to go to Texas? Does being on Texas soil give you or other bikes special points or powers? The champion is crowned in Vegas. We all know thats the main event, "the best of the best" go to Vegas? If you feel your bike is better then you should have had it out there that day. Not 2008 or dont go and compare something from the past. Either way, you didnt show, he won and you cant really do anything about it now. No use getting mad about it.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 15 2007, 12:14 PM~9005094
> *Question for you. Why does Mike have to go to Texas? Does being on Texas soil give you or other bikes special points or powers? The champion is crowned in Vegas. We all know thats the main event, "the best of the best" go to Vegas? If you feel your bike is better then you should have had it out there that day. Not 2008 or dont go and compare something from the past. Either way, you didnt show, he won and you cant really do anything about it now. No use getting mad about it.
> *



OF COURSE THERE ARE SPECIAL POWERS BEING ON TEXAS SOIL......THOUGHT YOU KNEW....


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

MAKE A COMMENT MIKE.....I SEE YOU DOWN THERE.....


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

People are taking Chris( Big Tex) seriously. Wow


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 15 2007, 11:16 AM~9005108
> *OF COURSE THERE ARE SPECIAL POWERS BEING ON TEXAS SOIL......THOUGHT YOU KNEW....
> *


I think those powers are making you :loco:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

TEXAS is the home of all HEAVY HITTERS


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 15 2007, 12:19 PM~9005130
> *People are taking Chris( Big Tex) seriously. Wow
> *



EVERYONE KNOWS I DON'T LIKE YOU.....


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 15 2007, 01:20 PM~9005150
> *TEXAS is the home of all HEAVY HITTERS
> *


Last heav hitter i saw was Prophecy. Then Freddy


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 15 2007, 12:19 PM~9005137
> *I think those powers are making you :loco:
> *



THAT MAY BE THE CASE....SPECIAL POWERS ARE A SCARY THING.......IF YOU DON'T CONTROL THEY CAN HAVE AN ADVERSE EFFECT ON YA...



I HEARD A RUMOR THAT MIKE WAS SO SCARED OF THE TEXAS BOYS THAT HE TRAVELED AROUND THE STATE TO AND FROM VEGAS......


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 15 2007, 12:22 PM~9005162
> *Last heav hitter i saw was Prophecy. Then Freddy
> *



WATCH WHAT YOU SAY.....OR I WILL HOLD YOU HOSTAGE......


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I did travel through Texas twice but only with my interior lights on, it was dark, I was scared.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I had a flashlight too.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 15 2007, 12:25 PM~9005187
> *I did travel through Texas twice but only with my interior lights on, it was dark, I was scared.
> *



CUTTING THE UPPER EDGE OF THE PANHANDLE DOESNT COUNT......


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I wish I had the funds to make it to a Texas show this year.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 15 2007, 12:25 PM~9005193
> *I had a flashlight too.
> *



HA HA.....YOU FLASHLIGHT COP!! I SEE YOU.......


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I predict Legions to sweep Houston again this year like years past.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 15 2007, 12:26 PM~9005202
> *I wish I had the funds to make it to a Texas show this year.
> *



EXCUSES ALREADY...........WHAT KIND OF BOTY ARE YOU........


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 15 2007, 11:26 AM~9005202
> *I wish I had the funds to make it to a Texas show this year.
> *


  THERES STILL SHOWS GOING ON THIS YEAR


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I am a BOTY that only shows in FL and NV.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 15 2007, 01:29 PM~9005221
> * THERES STILL SHOWS GOING ON THIS YEAR
> *


Two actually


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

ATX speak yoo mind!!! Say something.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 15 2007, 12:29 PM~9005221
> * THERES STILL SHOWS GOING ON THIS YEAR
> *



THERE ARE TWO HUGE TEXAS SHOWS THIS YEAR STILL.......LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW ON NOV 4 AND THE ODESSA SHOW .....NOV......18?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 15 2007, 11:31 AM~9005240
> *THERE ARE TWO HUGE TEXAS SHOWS THIS YEAR STILL.......LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW ON NOV 4 AND THE ODESSA SHOW .....NOV......18?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 15 2007, 12:30 PM~9005223
> *I am a BOTY that only shows in FL and NV.
> *


OF COURSE......WHERE THERE IS NO COMP!!!

WELL VEGAS THERE IS COMP....SO THAT MEANS YOU JUST HAVE TO GET LUCKY ONCE A YEAR TO WIN THE TITLE........AND VEGAS IS THE PLACE TO GET LUCKY......


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 15 2007, 12:32 PM~9005244
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THOSE ARE THE LAST TWO MAJOR SHOWS FOR THE YEAR......


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Im glad the luck comes for the show and not the casino. I lost too much money.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

BIG TEX I will be letting you know by the end of today!!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 15 2007, 12:41 PM~9005354
> *BIG TEX I will be letting you know by the end of today!!!
> *



LOOK FORWARD TO YOUR RESPONSE.......


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 15 2007, 12:31 PM~9005238
> *ATX speak yoo mind!!! Say something.
> *


I THINK U SHOULD MEET US A TEXAS AND LET THE BIKES DO THE TALKIN... SOME OF US CANT MAKE IT OUT OF TEXAS IT IS A BIG STATE ABOUT 14 HOURS TO GO ACROSS... IF U REALLY WANT TO SHUT PEOPLE UP ABOUT UR BIKE IS NOT THE BEST...HOUSTON IS THE PLACE TO DO IT


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 15 2007, 11:41 AM~9005367
> *LOOK FORWARD TO YOUR RESPONSE.......
> *



Is he going?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

AT LEAST I CAN SAY HERMANOSOFPEACE HAVE COME INTO TEXAS TO SHOW.....

NOT LIKE THE BOTY...........SCURD!

YOU KNOW I BET YOU WERE SO TERRIFIED PASSING THROUGH TEXAS THAT YOU JUMPED OFF THE TRUCK AS SOON AS YOU GOT HOME.......PROBABLY DON'T EVEN KNOW WHERE YOUR BIKE IS!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Oct 15 2007, 01:42 PM~9005379
> *I THINK U SHOULD MEET US A TEXAS AND LET THE BIKES DO THE TALKIN... SOME OF US CANT MAKE IT OUT OF TEXAS IT IS A BIG STATE ABOUT 14 HOURS TO GO ACROSS... IF U REALLY WANT TO SHUT PEOPLE UP ABOUT UR BIKE IS NOT THE BEST...HOUSTON IS THE PLACE TO DO IT
> *


Okay I will see what I can do.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 15 2007, 12:43 PM~9005383
> *Is he going?
> *



MAN YOU KNOW TEXAS IS THE PLACE OF SECRETS..........PEOPLE SAY THEY ARE NOT GOING....THEN SHOW UP......YOU KNOW HOW US TEXAS BOYZ DO IT!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 15 2007, 12:44 PM~9005396
> *Okay I will see what I can do.
> *



HEY MIKE....WHOA....I WAS JUST KIDDING.......YOU DON'T REALLY WANT TO SPEND ALL THAT GAS MONEY TO COME OUT HERE....I MEAN IT IS A REALLY, REALLY LONG TRIP.......


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 15 2007, 11:43 AM~9005391
> *AT LEAST I CAN SAY HERMANOSOFPEACE HAVE COME INTO TEXAS TO SHOW.....
> 
> NOT LIKE THE BOTY...........SCURD!
> ...



We like challenges.....We also like walking into the Lions Den to play with the little kitties!!! MEOW!!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 15 2007, 12:46 PM~9005423
> *We like challenges.....We also like walking into the Lions Den to play with the little kitties!!! MEOW!!!
> *



THEY ARE NOT JUST REGULAR KITTIES.....THOSE ARE KILLER KITTIES.........


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Distance Cumulative Action 
FORT LAUDERDALE, FL 
1. Starting in FORT LAUDERDALE, FL on NW 7TH AVE go < 0.1 mi < 0.1 mi 
2. Turn RIGHT on W BROWARD BLVD(SR-842 W) go 1.0 mi 1.0 mi 
3. Take ramp onto I-95 N toward W PALM BCH. go 4.4 mi 5.4 mi 
4. Take exit #32/COMMERCIAL BLVD toward WEST COMMERCIAL BLVD go 0.4 mi 5.8 mi 
5. Turn LEFT on W COMMERCIAL BLVD(SR-870 W) go 0.3 mi 6.1 mi 
6. Turn RIGHT on POWERLINE RD(SR-845 N) go 1.5 mi 7.6 mi 
7. Continue to follow SR-845 N go 1.4 mi 9.0 mi 
8. Turn LEFT on W ATLANTIC BLVD(SR-814 W) go 0.6 mi 9.6 mi 
9. Turn RIGHT on ATLANTIC BLVD EXT(SR-849) go 1.0 mi 10.6 mi 
10. Take ramp onto FLORIDA'S TPKE N toward FLORIDA'S TURNPIKE NORTH/ORLANDO (Toll applies) go 241.0 mi 251.6 mi 
11. Exit onto I-75 N go 108.0 mi 359.6 mi 
12. Take exit #435/JACKSONVILLE/TALLAHASSEE onto I-10 W toward TALLAHASSEE go 446.0 mi 805.6 mi 
13. Take exit #267A-B/HAMMOND (I-12 WEST)/BATON ROUGE/HATTIESBURG (I-59 NORTH) go 0.2 mi 805.8 mi 
14. Bear LEFT on I-12 W go 85.4 mi 891.2 mi 
15. Take the BATON ROUGE LEFT exit onto I-10 W go 4.5 mi 895.7 mi 
16. Continue on I-10 E go 0.5 mi 896.2 mi 
17. Continue on I-10 W go 267.0 mi 1163.2 mi 
18. Take LEFT exit #768B/768B onto I-45 S go 0.8 mi 1164.0 mi 
19. Take LEFT exit #47C/MCKINNEY ST onto MCKINNEY ST go 0.3 mi 1164.3 mi 
20. Turn LEFT on BAGBY ST go < 0.1 mi 1164.3 mi 
21. Arrive at the center of HOUSTON, TX 
HOUSTON, TX


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 15 2007, 11:47 AM~9005440
> *THEY ARE NOT JUST REGULAR KITTIES.....THOSE ARE KILLER KITTIES.........
> *



to us its just another day in the office!!!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 15 2007, 12:50 PM~9005444
> *Distance Cumulative  Action
> FORT LAUDERDALE, FL
> 1. Starting in FORT LAUDERDALE, FL on NW 7TH AVE  go < 0.1 mi < 0.1 mi
> ...


SEE.....TOLD YOU IT WAS A LONG DISTANCE.....BESIDES I AM NOT SURE YOUR SUPERIORS WOULD LIKE YOU TAKING MORE TIME OFF SEEING AS YOU JUST GOT BACK FROM VEGAS.....


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

July I will attempt to be there.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 15 2007, 12:52 PM~9005467
> *July I will attempt to be there.
> *



COOL....THAT GIVE ME PLENTY OF TIME TO COME UP WITH AN EXCUSE WHY I CAN'T BE THERE.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I enjoy friendly trash talk.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Wim, post the inside fender detail, I.e burning rubber. Noone can see it on the bike.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

And for those who dont know. 

Wim pulled off a miracle. One month before the show, I thought I wouldnt make it. My bike was still in Bondo. Wim got it, took care of some problems and got it done! Painted in less than three weeks with superb detail that enabled me to make it to Vegas. Got best Paint too!

Thanks, WIM and Larry


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

I HAVE NOTHING TO SAY :cheesy:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 15 2007, 11:06 AM~9005618
> *And for those who dont know.
> 
> Wim pulled off a miracle. One month before the show, I thought I wouldnt make it. My bike was still in Bondo. Wim got it, took care of some problems and got it done! Painted in less than three weeks with superb detail that enabled me to make it to Vegas. Got best Paint too!
> ...


LOL, it was a mission to get that where it was and once again i thank you for the oppertunity!!!! I cant find the burn'n kandy pic. but heres a cool pic!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 15 2007, 09:32 PM~9005251
> *OF COURSE......WHERE THERE IS NO COMP!!!
> 
> WELL VEGAS THERE IS COMP....SO THAT MEANS YOU JUST HAVE TO GET LUCKY ONCE A YEAR TO WIN THE TITLE........AND VEGAS IS THE PLACE TO GET LUCKY......
> *


Damn that's jacked up, callin a homie "lucky" instead of sayin he got skillz


:roflmao: J/K I know you didnt mean it like that. :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 15 2007, 01:42 PM~9005956
> *Damn that's jacked up, callin a homie "lucky" instead of sayin he got skillz
> :roflmao:  J/K  I know you didnt mean it like that.  :biggrin:
> *



NO I DID MEAN IT LIKE THAT.

MIKE DIDN'T DO ANYTHING TO THE BIKE......HIS DAD DID EVERYTHING!

LESTER TOLD ME THE REAL STORY!!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 9 2007, 07:49 AM~8958926
> *AT THE REQUEST OF MIKE HERE ARE A FEW PICS OF WHAT WENT DOWN!!!! THANK YOU MIKE FOR GIVING ME AND LARRY THE OPPERTUNITY TO WORK ON YOUR BIKE. LARRY LAID DOWN AN INCREDIBLE FLAKED OUT PAIGEN GOLD OVER ZENITH GOLD BASE AND I LAID DOWN THE MULTI KANDY FADES AND LEAFING. THIS WAS A VERY TRICKY PROJECT AND VERY CRITICAL. ALSO FOR THE RECORD TO LET YOU KNOW WHAT KINDA PLAYER MIKE IS HE DIDNT TRUST FEDEX NOR UPS SO THE MAN SET OUT A WEEK EARLY AND DROVE FROM FLORIDA TO OUR SHOP IN HAYWARD, CA. WHERE WHILE HE PUT THE BIKE TOGETHER WE BBQ'ED AND HAD MY HOMIES FROM THE STYLE KINGS SHOW SOME GOOD OL CALIFORNIA HOSPITALITY...... THANKS AGAIN MIKE AND CONGRADULATIONS AGAIN!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE WORK!!!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

WONDERFUL JOb!!!!

COngrats to you Wet and Wild!!!! It was nice meeeting you and your family!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 15 2007, 02:34 PM~9006773
> *WONDERFUL JOb!!!!
> 
> COngrats to you Wet and Wild!!!! It was nice meeeting you and your family!
> *


IT WAS NICE TO MEET YOU GUYS TOO. MY SON REALLY LOOKS UP TO YOU GUYS AND MIKE AND HOPES TO BE THERE SOMEDAY. CONGRATES TO YOU GUYS ON THE WIN AND WE WILL SEE YOU GUYS IN A.Z. (YOUR BACKYARD) SOON.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

To see him so excited that he placed 3rd in sweepstakes was heart warming. Its stuff like that, that really makes this sport all what it is. Thank you for helping me on saturday put the beast on the turntable....hope it didnt hurt your back?

Well we will see you in AZ and if you need any suggestions let me know. 

Let your son know that his bike is bad azz and to keep up the good work!!!

Peace


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 15 2007, 02:47 PM~9006849
> *To see him so excited that he placed 3rd in sweepstakes was heart warming. Its stuff like that, that really makes this sport all what it is. Thank you for helping me on saturday put the beast on the turntable....hope it didnt hurt your back?
> 
> Well we will see you in AZ and if you need any suggestions let me know.
> ...


IT WAS NO PROBLEM I NEEDED THE WORKOUT. THANK YOU FOR BEING SO COOL TO MY SON BECAUSE YOU GUYS ARE LIKE SUPERSTARS TO HIM AND YOU GUYS TAKE THE TIME TO NOTICE HIM. IT REALLY MEANS A LOT. WE WILL STAY IN TOUCH.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks to John "Mr. 3D" from H-Town!!! HE got down on the 3D work.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 15 2007, 02:59 PM~9006927
> *Thanks to John "Mr. 3D" from H-Town!!! HE got down on the 3D work.
> *


MIKE THAT BIKE IS BAD!!! I DON'T KNOW WHAT ELSE YOU COULD EVEN DO TO THAT BIKE. IT WILL TRULY GO DOWN IN HISTORY FOR ONE OF THE TOP BIKES. YOUR BIKE IS IN A CLASS OF IT'S OWN AND TRULY AHEAD OF IT'S TIME. CONGRATS AGAIN!!!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Great Display and overall shot.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 16 2007, 12:59 AM~9006927
> *Thanks to John "Mr. 3D" from H-Town!!! HE got down on the 3D work.
> *



You talking about that archngelTX dude? That fucker owes me $350 :angry:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

TTT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 16 2007, 01:21 AM~9007058
> *You talking about that archngelTX dude?  That fucker owes me $350  :angry:
> *


 :angry: 

It just pisses me off when you pay a guy to do something for you and then a year or so later you see he did work for somebody else.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 16 2007, 02:45 PM~9014935
> *:angry:
> 
> It just pisses me off when you pay a guy to do something for you and then a year or so later you see he did work for somebody else.
> *


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, *archanglehtowntx*

:0 :0 :0


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

CALM DOWN (TONY BOY) UR MONEY IS STILL GOOD . IV NEVER BURND NO 1 FOR SOMETHING THEY PAY FOR MIKES BIKE IS THE 1st BIKE IVE WORKED ON IN OVER A YEAR . SORRY FOR THE HOLD UP BUT IM NOW back in
business</span>) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## BROWN CHEVY (Aug 19, 2007)

DAMN,KILLER ASS BIKE MAN......... WHAT DOES PINNACLE MEAN ANYWAYS


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Congrats Mike! Nice frame too, that 3-d frame is something different! To bad im out the game I would have finished that secret project....Cough Cough PAZ brothers!!! LOL But yeah nice to see you did it! Now its time to make it 4 time champ!!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROWN CHEVY_@Oct 16 2007, 08:27 PM~9017025
> *DAMN,KILLER ASS BIKE MAN......... WHAT DOES PINNACLE MEAN ANYWAYS
> *


http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/pinnacle


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

the highest level or degree attainable; the highest stage of development; "his landscapes were deemed the acme of beauty"; "the artist's gifts are at their acme"; "at the height of her career"; "the peak of perfection"; "summer was at its peak"; "...catapulted Einstein to the pinnacle of fame"; "the summit of his ambition"; "so many highest superlatives achieved by man"; "at the top of his profession" 

Thanks d twist. This is my origianl reason for the name


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 15 2007, 03:47 PM~9006849
> *To see him so excited that he placed 3rd in sweepstakes was heart warming. Its stuff like that, that really makes this sport all what it is. Thank you for helping me on saturday put the beast on the turntable....hope it didnt hurt your back?
> 
> Well we will see you in AZ and if you need any suggestions let me know.
> ...



hahaha i know wat u mean bout hurting ur back.....mine cramps up everytime i see Wolverine......lol........ur bike is looking good bro its come a long way


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 16 2007, 08:34 PM~9017049
> *the highest level or degree attainable; the highest stage of development; "his landscapes were deemed the acme of beauty"; "the artist's gifts are at their acme"; "at the height of her career"; "the peak of perfection"; "summer was at its peak"; "...catapulted Einstein to the pinnacle of fame"; "the summit of his ambition"; "so many highest superlatives achieved by man"; "at the top of his profession"
> 
> Thanks d twist. This is my origianl reason for the name
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Hey Mike sorry havent had a chance to call u, but congrats on ur win.....dnt listen to Big Tex....he is counting day for day till u get here....its all he talks bout....lol


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 16 2007, 07:37 PM~9017061
> *Hey Mike sorry havent had a chance to call u, but congrats on ur win.....dnt listen to Big Tex....he is counting day for day till u get here....its all he talks bout....lol
> *


Yeah I know. He is quite the asshole.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Someone should start a topic about how ugly the aquemini bike is.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 16 2007, 05:40 PM~9017075
> *Someone should start a topic about how ugly the aquemini bike is.
> *


 :roflmao: thats a tight bike the willy wonka trike on the other hand


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 16 2007, 07:42 PM~9017088
> *:roflmao: thats a tight bike the willy wonka trike on the other hand
> *


I wish both of these guys would get back into this. Nice to go to shows with a nice crew.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Tex said ur moving to texas to be part ofhis crew


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 16 2007, 07:45 PM~9017106
> *Tex said ur moving to texas to be part ofhis crew
> *


He lied. Usual and typical of him.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 16 2007, 05:44 PM~9017097
> *I wish both of these guys would get back into this. Nice to go to shows with a nice crew.
> *


your the only one that showed :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

aquemini is the shit
asylum is the shit
cash money is the shit
all i have to say


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms+Oct 16 2007, 06:39 PM~9017074-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I NEVER LIE....I ALWAYS TELL THE TRUTH.....EVEN WHEN I LIE.....

WHEN YOU GET THE CAJONES TO COME TO TEXAS THEN TALK.....TILL THEN STAY IN THE LITTLE PLACE CALLE FLORIDA WHERE YOU CAN DOMINATE.......


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 16 2007, 08:03 PM~9018203
> *DID SOMEONE CALL ME??
> I NEVER LIE....I ALWAYS TELL THE TRUTH.....EVEN WHEN I LIE.....
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 15 2007, 02:59 PM~9006927
> *Thanks to John "Mr. 3D" from H-Town!!! HE got down on the 3D work.
> *


ANY TIME MIKE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 16 2007, 05:34 PM~9017049
> *the highest level or degree attainable; the highest stage of development; "his landscapes were deemed the acme of beauty"; "the artist's gifts are at their acme"; "at the height of her career"; "the peak of perfection"; "summer was at its peak"; "...catapulted Einstein to the pinnacle of fame"; "the summit of his ambition"; "so many highest superlatives achieved by man"; "at the top of his profession"
> 
> Thanks d twist. This is my origianl reason for the name
> *


----------



## jgooseh7 (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 16 2007, 06:40 PM~9017075
> *Someone should start a topic about how ugly the aquemini bike is.
> *


Yea that shit is ugly because of the *** that built it . i heard he paid the judges off at the supershow Tony O was the real winner of the show


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Oct 17 2007, 06:46 AM~9018631
> *ANY TIME MIKE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


where's my money or my frame? I gave you $350 last year to start on a frame then you got cut on REC's shit and disappeared. :angry:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I love my club members! go team, yay!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Oct 17 2007, 02:36 AM~9016729
> *CALM DOWN (TONY BOY) UR MONEY IS STILL GOOD . IV NEVER BURND NO 1 FOR SOMETHING THEY PAY FOR MIKES BIKE IS THE 1st BIKE IVE WORKED ON IN OVER A YEAR . SORRY FOR THE HOLD UP BUT IM NOW back in
> business</span>)  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


well hit me up then.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 18 2007, 12:16 AM~9023925
> *I love my club members! go team, yay!
> *


You're such an ass clown :roflmao: Yeah buddy I like all the support they showed you. IMO Most Club Members went to Nobility BC


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jgooseh7_@Oct 18 2007, 12:05 AM~9023846
> *Yea that shit is ugly because of the *** that built it .  i heard he paid the judges off at the supershow Tony O was the real winner of the show
> *


I ain't commenting about that. All I gotta say is it was close. I dont really know how he got me that year but he got me. But if anyone asks I took 4th place BOTY that year :happysad:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 17 2007, 05:19 PM~9023955
> *I ain't commenting about that.  All I gotta say is it was close.  I dont really know how he got me that year but he got me.  But if anyone asks I took 4th place BOTY that year :happysad:
> *


pics or it diddnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Ant-Wan,* toyshopcustoms*, FREAKY BEHAVIOR, TonyO

hit me up when you wanna do that.....


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I will indeed.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Thanks for the much needed bolts Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 19 2007, 08:18 PM~9041946
> *Thanks for the much needed bolts Mike :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


I look as if I must poop.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I want to show my bike before Miami. Its too long to have it sitting around!


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 22 2007, 06:30 PM~9060084
> *I want to show my bike before Miami. Its too long to have it sitting around!
> *


Then do another toyshop show ill b there :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 22 2007, 06:59 PM~9060367
> *Then do another toyshop show ill b there  :biggrin:
> *


wish i had time to make it....... don't even know if i'll make it to miami show.....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 23 2007, 03:59 AM~9060367
> *Then do another toyshop show ill b there  :biggrin:
> *


x2 I'll pedal Tombstone all the way there now that I have strong bolts holding the crown to the forks :thumbsup:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

dont forget my bike will b ready for 2009 :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

EXCLUSIVE will be in MIAMI


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

My bike will be in Houston. In 10 days!! Be there!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 23 2007, 01:52 PM~9066938
> *My bike will be in Houston. In 10 days!! Be there!
> *



Yeah I heard. I will be there. Anyways why are you coming to this show for, theres nothing big about it but the concert.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I keep hearing that Texas is where it is and I have no comp. here. So I go there.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Why have Exclusive come to me? I will go to you.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 23 2007, 01:56 PM~9066972
> *Why have Exclusive come to me? I will go to you.
> *



EXCLUSIVE aint going there bro. We have a chapter there in Florida that will Debut in the LRM tour in 2008. 

Yes TEXAS is the place to be. I hope that all the heavyhitter bike builders show up.
Anywyas see you here bro have a safe trip here, let me know when you are in town that way we can go out n go to HOOTERS or something. BEER !!!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 23 2007, 03:52 PM~9066938
> *My bike will be in Houston. In 10 days!! Be there!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 23 2007, 11:55 PM~9066969
> *I keep hearing that Texas is where it is and I have no comp. here. So I go there.
> *


Go out there and lay a spanking on them big talkin TX guys. Since they never come out to Vegas to compete bring the title winner there to shut them up :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 23 2007, 02:00 PM~9067021
> *Go out there and lay a spanking on them big talkin TX guys.  Since they never come out to Vegas to compete bring the title winner there to shut them up :roflmao:
> *


WHY DONT YOU COME DOWN HERE WITH YOUR 16 INCHES N 12 INCHES TOO.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Im really looking forward to this show. It will most likely be my one and only Texas showing. Plus there is some cool peps in H-town.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 23 2007, 04:01 PM~9067032
> *WHY DONT YOU COME DOWN HERE WITH YOUR 16 INCHES N 12 INCHES TOO.
> *


Tony lets do it!!! Have Gene bring the Bomb and Bring Brian's trike.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 24 2007, 12:01 AM~9067032
> *WHY DONT YOU COME DOWN HERE WITH YOUR 16 INCHES N 12 INCHES TOO.
> *


Why are you concerned about my size? :ugh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 23 2007, 02:02 PM~9067040
> *Im really looking forward to this show. It will most likely be my one and only Texas showing. Plus there is some cool peps in H-town.
> *


Hell yeah man, Maybe they can work something out n have all the big boy in one wall: BIG TEX, PEDRO, MIKE, REC, SIC. We need to take a lil pic from us TEXAS boys n the KING of FLORIDA. Then we jump him for a great welcome to TEXAS.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 24 2007, 12:03 AM~9067060
> *Tony lets do it!!! Have Gene bring the Bomb and Bring Brian's trike.
> *


I wish , that probably won't happen.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 23 2007, 02:04 PM~9067066
> *Why are you concerned about my size? :ugh:
> *


CAUSE YOU ARE A VIRGIN STILL. AND WONDERING WHY YOU HAVE NOT LOST IT YET


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Jusdeez is going to be there also right? With his bike?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 23 2007, 03:05 PM~9067086
> *Hell yeah man, Maybe they can work something out n have all the big boy in one wall: BIG TEX, PEDRO, MIKE, REC, SIC. We need to take a lil pic from us TEXAS boys n the KING of FLORIDA. Then we jump him for a great welcome to TEXAS.
> *



more like king of 07...lol


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

ouch


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 24 2007, 12:07 AM~9067103
> *CAUSE YOU ARE A VIRGIN STILL. AND WONDERING WHY YOU HAVE NOT LOST IT YET
> *


Tru dat since everyone failed to buy me a hooker in Vegas :tears:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 23 2007, 02:10 PM~9067139
> *Tru dat since everyone failed to buy me a hooker in Vegas :tears:
> *


HAHAHA, next year bro I PROMISE


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

REC!!!! Go to Los Magnificos!!! Word is that the judges will be different from Screwfest.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 23 2007, 02:16 PM~9067199
> *REC!!!! Go to Los Magnificos!!! Word is that the judges will be different from Screwfest.
> *


Mike he will be there, im putting his shit together. I had to go get more bandaids, hahahahaha. I hate that bike I always get stabbed some how. Ask JUSTDEEZ when he helped us out at the photoshoot he got cut too


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms+Oct 23 2007, 04:07 PM~9067107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Glad to hear that. 

Freddy should be there. W3 on display. REC. other Texas Bikes? I would like to see hellraiser and aztec 2000 there. 

Ive never seen Prophecy at this show. Doesnt seem like he is into this bike thing anymore. Dont blame him though.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 23 2007, 02:23 PM~9067255
> *i will be there.  hopefully with some new stuff
> :angry:
> *



THAT SHIT HURTS HUH. Try doing the whole bike twice in a year. I think I have permanent marks from that shit


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 23 2007, 04:24 PM~9067260
> *Glad to hear that.
> 
> Freddy should be there. W3 on display. REC. other Texas Bikes? I would like to see hellraiser and aztec 2000 there.
> *


havent seen aztec 2000 in a while. but the last time i talked to him in person was at this show 2 years ago.

dont know about hellraiser, but i'll know something thursday night.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

LINEUP SUBJECT TO CHANGE.......


W2
FREDDY'S REVENGE 1 AND 2
KNIGHTS QUEST I AND II
HELLRAZOR
CROW
DRAGONZBALL

AND A SURPRISE GUEST..........


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 23 2007, 02:52 PM~9066938
> *My bike will be in Houston. In 10 days!! Be there!
> *


my bike will be there too


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i took second radical last year, looks like aint gettin shit this year :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 24 2007, 03:26 AM~9068385
> *i took second radical last year, looks like aint gettin shit this year :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


PM me your address so I can send you one of these cuz this is all you're gonna get :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

are those plaqus real?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 23 2007, 07:31 PM~9068421
> *PM me your address so I can send you one of these cuz this is all you're gonna get :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


im really gonna pm it to you. i still need one. :angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 24 2007, 03:36 AM~9068463
> *are those plaqus real?
> *


:yes: They're real. I got the keychain size and a bike plaque size :biggrin: I made them for everyone that keeps saying their ride will be ready "Next Year" :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 24 2007, 03:47 AM~9068540
> *im really gonna pm it to you.  i still need one. :angry:
> *


That's why I said PM your address. I'll try to get it out to you before the show so you can sport it :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 23 2007, 03:01 PM~9067515
> *LINEUP SUBJECT TO CHANGE.......
> W2
> FREDDY'S REVENGE 1 AND 2
> ...



we have one too


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 24 2007, 01:01 AM~9067515
> *LINEUP SUBJECT TO CHANGE.......
> W2
> FREDDY'S REVENGE 1 AND 2
> ...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i know who it is


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 23 2007, 06:19 PM~9068788
> *i know who it is
> *



THE CHAMP


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

nope. try again.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 23 2007, 06:25 PM~9068837
> *nope.  try again.
> *



HE IS NOT FROM HOUSTON


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 23 2007, 08:27 PM~9068852
> *HE IS NOT FROM HOUSTON
> *


he is from houston. actually, i should say they are


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 23 2007, 06:32 PM~9068871
> *he is from houston.  actually, i should say they are
> *


i guess we will see what goes down


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

MAN ALL THIS GUESSING.

IF YOU KNOW......THEN YOU KNOW.

I THINK IT WILL BE SOMEONE YOU WOULDN'T EXPECT TO SEE.......


TONYO......I TALKED TO 7UP......BUT HE SAID HE WOULD ONLY COME IF YOU COME...AND I HAVEN'T GOT YOUR CONFIRMATION YET....SO THAT IS ON HOLD....


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 23 2007, 07:32 PM~9068871
> *he is from houston.  actually, i should say they are
> *


........


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Casino?


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I think that if anyone shows up it would be prophecy. 

Casino would not make that trip and nobody would know in advance if he would. 

Spawn is done. 

We already know W2 will be there so that is no surprise. 

Im ready!


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 24 2007, 12:06 PM~9074108
> *I think that if anyone shows up it would be prophecy.
> 
> Casino would not make that trip and nobody would know in advance if he would.
> ...


LOL!!!!!

I WOULD GO BUT I THINK THE PASS IS ON FIRE!!!!!!!!!!! LOL

DAMN CLOWN'N MY OWN STATE!!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 24 2007, 03:48 PM~9074454
> *LOL!!!!!
> 
> I WOULD GO BUT I THINK THE PASS IS ON FIRE!!!!!!!!!!! LOL
> ...


I dont get it. Im confused. Please explain.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

odessa? line up for legions and mike u going 
take aquemini pleaseeeeeeeeeee


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Im not going to Odessa as much as I would like to I cant afford all these trips in such a short time.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 24 2007, 03:25 PM~9075704
> *I dont get it. Im confused. Please explain.
> *


......................................YOU KILLED MY MOMENT........................................

JUST LIKE EVERYONE KILLED THIS TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!

CAN SOMEONE GET THIS TOPIC BACK ON TRACK????????????????


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn wen can i see aquemini in person ha


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I want to live in Cali.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Im shocked that people are still showing intrest in this topic. 
Im happy, just shocked.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

how could u be? u won 2 times already and its hella clean and not even clutterd in real person


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 24 2007, 06:41 PM~9075852
> *how could u be? u won 2 times already and its hella clean and not even clutterd in real person
> *


You still weigh just 85 pounds.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 24 2007, 05:46 PM~9075891
> *You still weigh just 85 pounds.
> *


65 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:yes: not reallyk its 105 yo


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 24 2007, 04:54 PM~9075948
> *:yes: not reallyk its 105 yo
> *


and thats with a 20 pound donkey cock in youre mouth lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 24 2007, 11:48 PM~9074454
> *LOL!!!!!
> 
> I WOULD GO BUT I THINK THE PASS IS ON FIRE!!!!!!!!!!! LOL
> ...



Yo man you in a hurry or somethin? Where's the fire at? Oh my bad its in your back yard :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 25 2007, 02:39 AM~9075823
> *Im shocked that people are still showing intrest in this topic.
> Im happy, just shocked.
> *


Only because they stopped talkin about your bike back in page 3 and then it got out of hand :roflmao:

J/K don't stomp on me hno: Don't beat me over the head with your handlebars :tears:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 24 2007, 07:34 PM~9076985
> *Yo man you in a hurry or somethin?  Where's the fire at?  Oh my bad its in your back yard :roflmao:
> *


Those fires are about 300 something miles away. No where near Nor Cal.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

congrats on your win mike wim did a good job on the paint


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Thank you. Wim did an "allright" job.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN CHEVY_@Oct 16 2007, 06:27 PM~9017025
> *DAMN,KILLER ASS BIKE MAN......... WHAT DOES PINNACLE MEAN ANYWAYS
> *



the top


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 25 2007, 10:00 AM~9081301
> *Thank you. Wim did an "allright" job.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 25 2007, 11:00 AM~9081301
> *Thank you. Wim did an "allright" job.
> *


so I take you are not that happy with it


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I am extremely sarcestic at times. I could not be happier with this paint job by Wim. I just said that to mess with him as he reads this often.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

so thats it for you and the title are you going to build something Else


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Im sure I will build something else just not a title bike anyymore.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Im sure I will build something else just not a title bike anyymore.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms+Oct 25 2007, 11:38 PM~9082590-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Number 1 two times? :dunno:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I would have to change that huh Tony?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 26 2007, 01:05 AM~9083360
> *I would have to change that huh Tony?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 24 2007, 02:06 PM~9074108
> *I think that if anyone shows up it would be prophecy.
> 
> Casino would not make that trip and nobody would know in advance if he would.
> ...


man of steel???


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Like a Pimp - The Bike? :dunno:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 26 2007, 02:58 PM~9090487
> *Like a Pimp - The Bike? :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

TTT!!! Im ready for H-Town!


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

u aint ready....unless u got my brakes.....lol......when u getting here????


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Ill be there Friday around noon if everything goes as planned. Leaving right after the show on Sunday.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

see ya sunday..
saturday ill be pinstriping, so ill be a lil busy


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

WHAT UP MIKE I LOVE THE FRAME YOU MADE FOR MY SON, CANT WAIT FOR YOU TO HOOK HIM UP WITH SOME MORE PARTS,, ALBERT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Nov 1 2007, 10:05 PM~9134994
> *WHAT UP MIKE I LOVE THE FRAME YOU MADE FOR MY SON, CANT WAIT FOR YOU TO HOOK HIM UP WITH SOME MORE PARTS,, ALBERT
> *


pics


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

THIS PIC SHOWS THE FRAME FAR FROM BEING FINISHED


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Nov 2 2007, 07:28 AM~9135767
> *THIS PIC SHOWS THE FRAME FAR FROM BEING FINISHED
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jgooseh7_@Oct 7 2007, 06:31 PM~8948850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dnt wanna sit on dat!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 2 2007, 10:27 PM~9139908
> *dnt wanna sit on dat!! :biggrin:
> *


Why not if you got a hairy ass problem solved just run it accross that a few times :thumbsup:

:biggrin:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

HOME sweet home!!! Pinnacle is home for its first time since June!! 

Houston was a fun show and glad I made the trip.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn since june ?????


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 6 2007, 03:19 AM~9161336
> *HOME sweet home!!! Pinnacle is home for its first time since June!!
> 
> Houston was a fun show and glad I made the trip.
> *


So what are plans for 2008? You gonna exhibit it in Miami? Doing anymore shows this year?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 5 2007, 05:32 PM~9161463
> *So what are plans for 2008?  You gonna exhibit it in Miami?  Doing anymore shows this year?
> *



EXHIBIT ! Hell no he can go for the tittle one more time TONYO. Think about it. He won last year B.O.T.Y. . You can only win twice, then you have to do a major mods to the frame to compete again right? This year he did more 3d to the frame n re-paint so he can go for it 1 more time then he can re do it or retire it. I hope he comes back 1 more time. Nice bike


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

He would still have to make one more major mod other then the 3-D molds he added to the frame in 07 so he would still have to build a new frame.  



> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 5 2007, 07:35 PM~9162683
> *EXHIBIT ! Hell no he can go for the tittle one more time TONYO. Think about it. He won last year B.O.T.Y. . You can only win twice, then you have to do a major mods to the frame to compete again right? This year he did more 3d to the frame n re-paint so he can go for it 1 more time then he can re do it or retire it. I hope he comes back 1 more time. Nice bike
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 5 2007, 07:38 PM~9162735
> *He would still have to make one more major mod other then the 3-D molds he added to the frame in 07 so he would still have to build a new frame.
> *



Read the books bro I read it earlier all it calls for is 1 major mod to the frame. He did 2 more 3-d n paint


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Have you seen my baseball?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 5 2007, 07:51 PM~9162920
> *Have you seen my baseball?
> *



WTF ? How was your trip home SHORTY


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

THE RULES SAY TWO MAJORS, BUT THE QUESTION IS DO THEY HAVE TO BE DONE THEN QUALIFIED, OR CAN THEY OVERLAP YEARS?

I AM SURE MIKE WILL FIND OUT....HE IS KINDA BRIGHT.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 6 2007, 08:22 AM~9164454
> *THE RULES SAY TWO MAJORS, BUT THE QUESTION IS DO THEY HAVE TO BE DONE THEN QUALIFIED, OR CAN THEY OVERLAP YEARS?
> 
> I AM SURE MIKE WILL FIND OUT....HE IS KINDA BRIGHT.....
> *


I would say no. If those counted as the two majors he would have had to requalify that frame right? So here' s my thing, the judges didnt catch the 3D and new paint since Miami therefore they think its been 2 times and he's retired so he'd have to do a new frame or tear that one up and it wouldnt be worth it.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 6 2007, 07:06 AM~9165834
> *I would say no.  If those counted as the two majors he would have had to requalify that frame right?  So here' s my thing, the judges didnt catch the 3D and new paint since Miami therefore they think its been 2 times and he's retired so he'd have to do a new frame or tear that one up and it wouldnt be worth it.
> *



HE WILL COME BACK AGAIN. SO IF YALL WANT THE TITLE GET READY CAUSE TOYSHOP WILL COME BACK


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I have talked to the judges and still waiting on the word from them. After hearing from them, I will have a tough decision to make from there. 

There are a lot of bike builders that speak of returning to the game and Im not sure if I want to make the commitment to maintaining my bike. 

Either way I will let LIL know first.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 6 2007, 09:37 AM~9166178
> *I have talked to the judges and still waiting on the word from them. After hearing from them, I will have a tough decision to make from there.
> 
> There are a lot of bike builders that speak of returning to the game and Im not sure if I want to make the commitment to maintaining my bike.
> ...


MAN NO ONE IS COMING BACK......THEY ARE ALL TALK.

JUST COME OUT AND KEEP DOMINATING.....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 6 2007, 06:37 PM~9166178
> *I have talked to the judges and still waiting on the word from them. After hearing from them, I will have a tough decision to make from there.
> 
> There are a lot of bike builders that speak of returning to the game and Im not sure if I want to make the commitment to maintaining my bike.
> ...



Yeah that ain't happening you're gonna sit at home have a good Christmas and come Miami you'll be like :dunno: Then you'll bust out in Houston to kick everyone's ass and then come back in Vegas to go for a 3rd title greedy bastard :roflmao:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 6 2007, 10:49 AM~9166591
> *Yeah that ain't happening you're gonna sit at home have a good Christmas and come Miami you'll be like :dunno:  Then you'll bust out in Houston to kick everyone's ass and then come back in Vegas to go for a 3rd title greedy bastard :roflmao:
> *



MAN YOU MAKE IT SEEM LIKE HOSUTON IS A PUSHOVER......LIKE WE ARE PHX OR SOMETHING...... :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 6 2007, 07:57 PM~9166618
> *MAN YOU MAKE IT SEEM LIKE HOSUTON IS A PUSHOVER......LIKE WE ARE PHX OR SOMETHING...... :roflmao:
> *


No man TX talks all this shit like that's the REAL place to win at because nobody ever travels outside of TX to go to Vegas. Can't say I blame ya but if you're gonna talk shit then go out and compete in Vegas dont sit in your backyard. Not YOU personally, just other TX haters I've seen up in here talking smack 

Hey leave PHX alone we got 12", 16" Semi, 2nd best 16" Rad (for now), 2nd place TOTY, and 2nd place BOTY  AZ is a force to be dealt with as well but we dont sit up in here talkin shit like "OH come to the PHX SuperShow, Vegas ain't shit" :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 6 2007, 11:57 AM~9166618
> *MAN YOU MAKE IT SEEM LIKE HOSUTON IS A PUSHOVER......LIKE WE ARE PHX OR SOMETHING...... :roflmao:
> *


who wants to go to phx and make tony shut up? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 6 2007, 08:15 PM~9166709
> *who wants to go to phx and make tony shut up? :biggrin:
> *


Come to PHX and shut me up please. I would love to see nothing but TX bikes coming out to PHX show :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 6 2007, 11:12 AM~9166692
> *No man TX talks all this shit like that's the REAL place to win at because nobody ever travels outside of TX to go to Vegas.  Can't say I blame ya but if you're gonna talk shit then go out and compete in Vegas dont sit in your backyard.  Not YOU personally, just other TX haters I've seen up in here talking smack
> 
> Hey leave PHX alone we got 12", 16" Semi,  2nd best 16" Rad (for now), 2nd place TOTY, and 2nd place BOTY    AZ is a force to be dealt with as well but we dont sit up in here talkin shit like "OH come to the PHX SuperShow,  Vegas ain't shit"  :roflmao:
> *



SEE IN TEXAS WE CAN TALK BECAUSE WE CAN .......

IF NOT FOR SOME PERSONAL ISSUES WE WOULD HAVE HAD ADDITIONAL QUALITY BIKES AT THE SHOW.....KNIGHTS QUEST....FREDDY.....CROW....

WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME IN A PHX SHOW YOU HAVE HAD 3 TRIKES THAT HAVE WON THE TITLE AT THE SAME SHOW??

ANY TIME PROBLEMAS AND FREDDY SHOW UP THOSE ARE TWO VEGAS SWEEPSTAKES BIKES.....WHEN DOES ANY OTHER STATE HAVE THAT?

WE ARE STRONG IN TEXAS.......VERY STRONG. THE QUALITY RUNS DEEP HERE......

THAT IS ALL PEOPLE ARE SAYING. SO DON'T CALL US HATERS BECAUSE WE STATE HOW IT REALLY IS.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 6 2007, 12:17 PM~9166734
> *Come to PHX and shut me up please.  I would love to see nothing but TX bikes coming out to PHX show  :biggrin:
> *


im staying at your house


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 6 2007, 11:17 AM~9166734
> *Come to PHX and shut me up please.  I would love to see nothing but TX bikes coming out to PHX show  :biggrin:
> *



I WOULD NOT DO THAT TO YOU......HOW BAD WOULD IT BE FOR YOU NOT TO GET ANYTHING IN YOUR HOME STATE......LOL


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

HA!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Mike, congrats on the win buddy. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

TELL YOU PINNACLE GOT LOTS OF LOOKS ALL DAY......EVERYONE ENJOYED THE BIKE.

SEE WE NEED TO MAKE THIS THE SUPERSHOW FOR BIKES.....TEXAS IS RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE......COME ON GUYS....LETS DO IT!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 6 2007, 10:12 AM~9166692
> *No man TX talks all this shit like that's the REAL place to win at because nobody ever travels outside of TX to go to Vegas.  Can't say I blame ya but if you're gonna talk shit then go out and compete in Vegas dont sit in your backyard.  Not YOU personally, just other TX haters I've seen up in here talking smack
> 
> Hey leave PHX alone we got 12", 16" Semi,  2nd best 16" Rad (for now), 2nd place TOTY, and 2nd place BOTY    AZ is a force to be dealt with as well but we dont sit up in here talkin shit like "OH come to the PHX SuperShow,  Vegas ain't shit"  :roflmao:
> *



THERES ONLY 5 BIKES REPPIN PHX. :biggrin: COMPARE TO TEXAS SHIT WE MADE THE GAME WHAT IT IS TODAY


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 6 2007, 10:15 AM~9166709
> *who wants to go to phx and make tony shut up? :biggrin:
> *



IF YOU ARE DOWN, IM DOWN


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 6 2007, 12:39 PM~9167361
> *IF YOU ARE DOWN, IM DOWN
> *


IM PLANNIN ON GOING TO PHX I HOPE ALL GOES WELL AND NOTHIN FUCKS UP


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 6 2007, 11:27 AM~9166824
> *I WOULD NOT DO THAT TO YOU......HOW BAD WOULD IT BE FOR YOU NOT TO GET ANYTHING IN YOUR HOME STATE......LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 6 2007, 10:25 AM~9166813
> *SEE IN TEXAS WE CAN TALK BECAUSE WE CAN .......
> 
> IF NOT FOR SOME PERSONAL ISSUES WE WOULD HAVE HAD ADDITIONAL QUALITY BIKES AT THE SHOW.....KNIGHTS QUEST....FREDDY.....CROW....
> ...


NOBODY COULD OF SAID IT BETTER THAN MR. BIG TEX HIMSELF............


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Nov 6 2007, 11:41 AM~9167371
> *IM PLANNIN ON GOING TO PHX I HOPE ALL GOES WELL AND NOTHIN FUCKS UP
> *


Lets get together n roll out there n show them how we do it.





TonyO sorry bro, I know you are our sponcor but I have to back up my TEXAS BOYS on this one


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 6 2007, 12:49 PM~9167388
> *Lets get together n roll out there n show them how we do it.
> TonyO sorry bro, I know you are our sponcor but I have to back up my TEXAS BOYS on this one
> *



I WONDER HOW THESE PHX BOY WOULD ACT IF...

FREDDY
KNIGHTS QUEST
WOLVERINE
PROBLEMAS 
CROW
HELLRAISER
WIZARD STYLES 
DRAGON BALL Z

ALL OUT OF NO WHERE SHOWED UP TO THE PHX SHOW NEXT YEAR 


WHO SAYS TEXAS DONT SHOW HARD I THINK TEXAS IS THE HARDEST PLACE TO WIN


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Nov 6 2007, 11:58 AM~9167430
> *I WONDER HOW THESE PHX BOY WOULD ACT IF...
> 
> FREDDY
> ...


I THINK IF YOU CAN QUALIFY IN HOUSTON YOU HAVE IT MADE IN VEGAS. ALOT OF PEOPLE THINK THAT LUNCH MONEY HAD ME ON THE TRIKE, BUT IF YOU REALLY LOOK AT IT ALL IT HAD WAS AN AXLE. I THINK TEXAS IS THE HARDEST SHOW , CAUSE WE TOOK IT TO ANOTHER LEVEL. I SAY WE CALL A MEETING HERE AFTER THE HOLIDAYS OR BEFORE N DECIDE TO LOAD UP ALL THE BIKES N TRIKE UP N GO TO PHX TO TAKE OVER N PUT A TEXAS FLAG IN TONYO FRONT YARD


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WELL I WILL SAY IF ALL TEXAS BIKES SHOW, THATS A BIG IF, THEN IT IS HANDS DOWN THE TOUGHEST PLACE TO SHOW. THERE IS NO COMPARISON.

ROAD TRIP SOUNDS GOOD.


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 6 2007, 01:03 PM~9167463
> *WELL I WILL SAY IF ALL TEXAS BIKES SHOW, THATS A BIG IF, THEN IT IS HANDS DOWN THE TOUGHEST PLACE TO SHOW.  THERE IS NO COMPARISON.
> 
> ROAD TRIP SOUNDS GOOD.
> *


IT WOULD BE HARD TO MAKE THE TRIP BUT ALSO FUN... BUT I THINK THE ONLY PLACE THESE BIKES WILL GO ALL TOGETHER WILL BE TO VEGAS


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I got a better idea. Why dont we all get together and plan a TEXAS MADE TOUR. We get every texas bike/trike heavyhitter n go to all LRM show n take over.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 6 2007, 01:06 PM~9167495
> *I got a better idea. Why dont we all get together and plan a TEXAS MADE TOUR. We get every texas bike/trike heavyhitter n go to all LRM show n take over.
> *



SOUNDS LIKE AN IDEA..........


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 6 2007, 12:07 PM~9167508
> *SOUNDS LIKE AN IDEA..........
> *


Ok. I volunteer you to call a meeting so we can all get together a plan it out. All we need ios a enclose trailer n a big van. But lets get together n make it work


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 6 2007, 01:07 PM~9167508
> *SOUNDS LIKE AN IDEA..........
> *


NO SOUNDS LIKE A DREAM


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Nov 6 2007, 11:58 AM~9167430
> *I WONDER HOW THESE PHX BOY WOULD ACT IF...
> 
> FREDDY
> ...




just another day for us.....AZ is not scared.
shoot if u all come down i will throw a BBQ for u guys.....last supper!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Nov 6 2007, 08:27 PM~9166822-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:nono:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Nov 6 2007, 10:11 PM~9167541
> *just another day for us.....AZ is not scared.
> shoot if u all come down i will throw a BBQ for u guys.....last supper!
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I like how everyone ruined Mikes topic.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

it was ruined along time ago


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 6 2007, 10:57 PM~9167849
> *I like how everyone ruined Mikes topic.
> *













:biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 6 2007, 01:57 PM~9167849
> *I like how everyone ruined Mikes topic.
> *



BACK ON TRACK.....MIKE IS THE BEST!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

sounds like mike has a new manager


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Nov 6 2007, 11:03 PM~9167904
> *sounds like mike has a new manager
> *


Like Rocky had Mickey? "You're a bum!" :twak:


:biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace+Nov 6 2007, 02:03 PM~9167904-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I AM A BETTER MOTIVATIONAL SPEAKER THAN THAT.......I JUST TAKE HIM TO A MASSAGE PARLOR....AND HE COMES OUT WITH A CLEARED HEAD READY TO WORK.....


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 6 2007, 02:09 PM~9168420
> *SOMEONE HAS TO GUIDE HIM TO A 3RD TITLE.....NOT LIKE HE CAN DO IT ON HIS OWN.......
> I AM A BETTER MOTIVATIONAL SPEAKER THAN THAT.......I JUST TAKE HIM TO A MASSAGE PARLOR....AND HE COMES OUT WITH A CLEARED HEAD READY TO WORK.....
> *



and don forget a smile :biggrin: 
Lets hope he doesnt get VD :0 


How much do u charge to motivate my co workers?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Nov 7 2007, 01:21 AM~9168989
> *and don forget a smile :biggrin:
> Lets hope he doesnt get VD :0
> How much do u charge to motivate my co workers?
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Nov 6 2007, 12:11 PM~9167541
> *just another day for us.....AZ is not scared.
> shoot if u all come down i will throw a BBQ for u guys.....last supper!
> *



BE CAREFUL ON WHAT YOU SAY CAUSE WHEN IT COMES TO BBQ........ US TEXAS BOYS CAN EAT................. THEN PUT SOME BUD LIGHT OR CORONA IN THE MIX MANNNNNNNNNNNNNN HOLD UP-!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 5 2007, 08:35 PM~9162683
> *EXHIBIT ! Hell no he can go for the tittle one more time TONYO. Think about it. He won last year B.O.T.Y. . You can only win twice, then you have to do a major mods to the frame to compete again right? This year he did more 3d to the frame n re-paint so he can go for it 1 more time then he can re do it or retire it. I hope he comes back 1 more time. Nice bike
> *



hell, win the title 2 more times mike, sho tony can stop bragging about his old friend being the "only" one to do it hahahahaha


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 7 2007, 03:44 AM~9169969
> *BE CAREFUL ON WHAT YOU SAY CAUSE WHEN IT COMES TO BBQ........ US TEXAS BOYS CAN EAT................. THEN PUT SOME BUD LIGHT OR CORONA IN THE MIX MANNNNNNNNNNNNNN HOLD UP-!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


Now you're talkin, the official beer of RO :thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Ok im going to stick to this topic and I must say first off Mike L Congrats homie you worked hard for it. Now heres my outlook on your wins Mike, the bike was cool looking the first time you won but I know and everyone knows that if you didint use a WEST COAST resource there would have been no way to win a second time. You did the smart thing in using some West Coast connects thats exactly what I would have done because as everyone knows all LRM judging is based on politics. Not saying anyone cheated or bought judges but theres always that favoritism issue. Now the way I see it and this is just me Man of Steel should have won the first time, only because he has a full Auido Video that actually works TV's DVD etc. From what I have seen all you have is a small flip out IPOD on a holster type thing on your bike no actual AUDIO VIDEO. Now I believe MAN of Steel Body Mods are more extensive and original, and a full operable Hydro System. Well I can go on forever about this but I must say this time around from what I have heard your hydros didint even work at SUPERSHOW cough cough.....no battery?

Hey im not here to bash on you because im nobody to talk man I mean look I have nothing to say no bike etc so im just sitting on the side lines watching and notice all of this. But it would be interesting to see what you got for the 08 and if your going for the 3rd title you got one thing right and thats the resemblance of Mike Lopez display J/k LOL. Mike its cool I just had to say something because in all honesty never seen you ride or sit on your bike? Why not its a bike? The real test is operability, oh wait if your not inspected at SUPERSHOW then what does it matter right?

So for now Mike good luck bro no trouble intended just couple things I have been thinking. Much respect to you and your FAMILY!

ONE LUV


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 7 2007, 07:11 PM~9178321
> *Ok im going to stick to this topic and I must say first off Mike L Congrats homie you worked hard for it. Now heres my outlook on your wins Mike, the bike was cool looking the first time you won but I know and everyone knows that if you didint use a WEST COAST resource there would have been no way to win a second time. You did the smart thing in using some West Coast connects thats exactly what I would have done because as everyone knows all LRM judging is based on politics. Not saying anyone cheated or bought judges but theres always that favoritism issue. Now the way I see it and this is just me Man of Steel should have won the first time, only because he has a full Auido Video that actually works TV's DVD etc. From what I have seen all you have is a small flip out IPOD on a holster type thing on your bike no actual AUDIO VIDEO. Now I believe MAN of Steel Body Mods are more extensive and original, and a full operable Hydro System. Well I can go on forever about this but I must say this time around from what I have heard your hydros didint even work at SUPERSHOW cough cough.....no battery?
> 
> Hey im not here to bash on you because im nobody to talk man I mean look I have nothing to say no bike etc so im just sitting on the side lines watching and notice all of this. But it would be interesting to see what you got for the 08 and if your going for the 3rd title you got one thing right and thats the resemblance of Mike Lopez display J/k LOL. Mike its cool I just had to say something because in all honesty never seen you ride or sit on your bike? Why not its a bike? The real test is operability, oh wait if your not inspected at SUPERSHOW then what does it matter right?
> ...


blah,blah,blah........Mike is still king..... :biggrin: or queen :roflmao:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

YUP BLAH,BLAH,BLAH is exactly what im saying but the truth is the truth so relax and stop hanging off your boyZ nuts!!!  



> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 7 2007, 06:19 PM~9178399
> *blah,blah,blah........Mike is still king..... :biggrin:  or queen :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 7 2007, 07:21 PM~9178409
> *YUP BLAH,BLAH,BLAH is exactly what im saying but the truth is the truth so relax and stop hanging off your boyZ nuts!!!
> *


Hater :loco:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

HATER? YOu might be right or you might just be wrong? I dont even know you bro so relax dont pull your internet gangster card on me I wouldint want that. This is a chat forum where you can express how you feel respectively! Haters dont show props bro they just str8 hate and I have given him props so relax bro! 

OH wait here comes the whole cheerleader Bike club, hey TONY O we need some Cheerleader Bike Club Plaques for these fools it never ends! :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 7 2007, 06:27 PM~9178451
> *Hater :loco:
> *


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I wrote a one page response to Matt's claims and beliefs. 

I just deleted it and decided that he is not worth an explanation from me. 

Im cool with Sal and Sebastian and thats enough. 



I will say this, people on and off of here know me on a business and personnal level and some both. 
Some of these same people know Matt. 
Let them be the judge of character and who speaks truth.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

hey man, f the bs ! you got the baddest bike since casino dreamin, period! 

I have a question for you mike, the wheels on pinnacle, are they spinners? or are they completly stationary?
I have just always wondered.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

They are stationary. The outer rim part is bolted to the rim itself so it moves with the wheel. 

Thanks for the support.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2007, 03:17 AM~8958125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What goes inside this box? I wonder.....


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

hat.. i dont want to finish the word or ill be called a cheerleader


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

yea, cheerleaders and shit..... boo. I love it when people talk about radicals not being rideable and shit like that, cause %90 of them are not rideable. and dont get me started on optimus prime aka man of steel.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

well i guess mike has to take the title next year to prove people wrong. theres some motivation for you.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

oh and the whole west coast help thing......
hey, if the shoe fits, THEN KICK SOME ASS WITH IT!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WEST COAST THING......SINCE WHEN DOES IT MATTER WHO DOES THE WORK?

WE HAVE BUILT OUR BIKES WITH NOTHING BUT TEXAS TIES AND WON THE TITLE ON TWO DIFFERENT OCCASIONS....ONCE AGAINST A BIKE THAT WAS WEST COAST BUILT......

THE TIME WE LOST ...... WE LOST TO A BIKE WITH TEXAS TIES.....SO I DON'T BUY THE BIAS CRAP. IT REALLY DOESN'T MATTER WHERE IT IS BUILT.

MIKE HAS DONE WHAT HE HAS AND HAS GONE UP AGAINST GOOD COMP DOING IT. NONE OF HIS TITLES HAVE JUST BEEN HANDED TO HIM.

MOS HAS GOOD IDEAS AND EVERYTHING YOU POINTED OUT THAT HE HAS ALL GO UNDER ONE CATEGORY.....ACCESSORIES.....SO YOU SAY HE HAS ALL THIS....AND MAYBE HE DOES OUTPOINT MIKE IN THAT CATEGORY......IF HE DOES THEN HE DESERVES IT.

OH, AND MIKE HAS SAT ON HIS BIKE.......AND HE IS A BIG MOFO...SO IT IS OPERABLE.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

very good input big tex. I agree totally.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 7 2007, 10:22 PM~9179298
> *hey man, f the bs !  you got the baddest bike since casino dreamin,  period!
> *


whats so good about casino dreaming? only the display is bad ass
problemas is way better than that bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 7 2007, 06:11 PM~9178321
> *Ok im going to stick to this topic and I must say first off Mike L Congrats homie you worked hard for it. Now heres my outlook on your wins Mike, the bike was cool looking the first time you won but I know and everyone knows that if you didint use a WEST COAST resource there would have been no way to win a second time. You did the smart thing in using some West Coast connects thats exactly what I would have done because as everyone knows all LRM judging is based on politics. Not saying anyone cheated or bought judges but theres always that favoritism issue. Now the way I see it and this is just me Man of Steel should have won the first time, only because he has a full Auido Video that actually works TV's DVD etc. From what I have seen all you have is a small flip out IPOD on a holster type thing on your bike no actual AUDIO VIDEO. Now I believe MAN of Steel Body Mods are more extensive and original, and a full operable Hydro System. Well I can go on forever about this but I must say this time around from what I have heard your hydros didint even work at SUPERSHOW cough cough.....no battery?
> 
> Hey im not here to bash on you because im nobody to talk man I mean look I have nothing to say no bike etc so im just sitting on the side lines watching and notice all of this. But it would be interesting to see what you got for the 08 and if your going for the 3rd title you got one thing right and thats the resemblance of Mike Lopez display J/k LOL. Mike its cool I just had to say something because in all honesty never seen you ride or sit on your bike? Why not its a bike? The real test is operability, oh wait if your not inspected at SUPERSHOW then what does it matter right?
> ...


I think we also need to hate on Mike cause he probably didnt air up his own tires and he uses other people to help him set up his bike. Thats not right. Then he takes my money and all he gives me is new un plated parts


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 7 2007, 10:47 PM~9180097
> *
> OH, AND MIKE HAS SAT ON HIS BIKE.......AND HE IS A BIG MOFO...SO IT IS OPERABLE.
> *


Yea he's the jolly green giant :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 7 2007, 10:59 PM~9180203
> *whats so good about casino dreaming? only the display is bad ass
> problemas is way better than that bike
> *


you must be out yo mind


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 7 2007, 07:11 PM~9178321
> *Ok im going to stick to this topic and I must say first off Mike L Congrats homie you worked hard for it. Now heres my outlook on your wins Mike, the bike was cool looking the first time you won but I know and everyone knows that if you didint use a WEST COAST resource there would have been no way to win a second time. You did the smart thing in using some West Coast connects thats exactly what I would have done because as everyone knows all LRM judging is based on politics. Not saying anyone cheated or bought judges but theres always that favoritism issue. Now the way I see it and this is just me Man of Steel should have won the first time, only because he has a full Auido Video that actually works TV's DVD etc. From what I have seen all you have is a small flip out IPOD on a holster type thing on your bike no actual AUDIO VIDEO. Now I believe MAN of Steel Body Mods are more extensive and original, and a full operable Hydro System. Well I can go on forever about this but I must say this time around from what I have heard your hydros didint even work at SUPERSHOW cough cough.....no battery?
> 
> Hey im not here to bash on you because im nobody to talk man I mean look I have nothing to say no bike etc so im just sitting on the side lines watching and notice all of this. But it would be interesting to see what you got for the 08 and if your going for the 3rd title you got one thing right and thats the resemblance of Mike Lopez display J/k LOL. Mike its cool I just had to say something because in all honesty never seen you ride or sit on your bike? Why not its a bike? The real test is operability, oh wait if your not inspected at SUPERSHOW then what does it matter right?
> ...


JUST FORGET MAN OF STEEL IS NOT A BETTER BIKE


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 8 2007, 12:42 AM~9180482
> *you must be out yo mind
> *


nope, tell me why every one like this bike


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 7 2007, 11:44 PM~9180509
> *nope, tell me why every one like this bike
> *












MOST OF THE BIKES BUILT TODAY ARE INSPIRED BY THE THE DESIGNS OF THIS BIKE IT JUST NO GOOD PICS OF IT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

so this bike was the one to set it off.meaning one of the first


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 8 2007, 04:11 AM~9178321
> *Ok im going to stick to this topic and I must say first off Mike L Congrats homie you worked hard for it. Now heres my outlook on your wins Mike, the bike was cool looking the first time you won but I know and everyone knows that if you didint use a WEST COAST resource there would have been no way to win a second time. You did the smart thing in using some West Coast connects thats exactly what I would have done because as everyone knows all LRM judging is based on politics. Not saying anyone cheated or bought judges but theres always that favoritism issue. Now the way I see it and this is just me Man of Steel should have won the first time, only because he has a full Auido Video that actually works TV's DVD etc. From what I have seen all you have is a small flip out IPOD on a holster type thing on your bike no actual AUDIO VIDEO. Now I believe MAN of Steel Body Mods are more extensive and original, and a full operable Hydro System. Well I can go on forever about this but I must say this time around from what I have heard your hydros didint even work at SUPERSHOW cough cough.....no battery?
> 
> Hey im not here to bash on you because im nobody to talk man I mean look I have nothing to say no bike etc so im just sitting on the side lines watching and notice all of this. But it would be interesting to see what you got for the 08 and if your going for the 3rd title you got one thing right and thats the resemblance of Mike Lopez display J/k LOL. Mike its cool I just had to say something because in all honesty never seen you ride or sit on your bike? Why not its a bike? The real test is operability, oh wait if your not inspected at SUPERSHOW then what does it matter right?
> ...



Dude go back to the fucking rock you came from under :buttkick:

Sounds like you're riding pretty hard on someone's nuts. Now I know the Paz bros and their dad and they're cool people for real but I'm sure your shit talk probably made them uncomfortable. I mean I'm sure if one of the TX boys talkin shit about Pinnacle saying Wolverine is the true king that BigTex would feel unfomfy as well.

Plus the fact that you're a true east coaster and you just talked shit about all the shops on the east coast would also piss some people off out there.

I've seen some of the work at East coast shops and let me tell you they can throw down some bad ass paint too.

No battery? WTF is in the box under the pumps then? 

Why don't you make the trip to Vegas and cry like a lil bitch to the judges about how this and that dont work, point out the flaws, and tell them how to do their job which is what it sounds like you're doing :uh:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 8 2007, 01:00 AM~9180962
> *Dude go back to the fucking rock you came from under :buttkick:
> 
> Sounds like you're riding pretty hard on someone's nuts.  Now I know the Paz bros and their dad and they're cool people for real but I'm sure your shit talk probably made them uncomfortable.  I mean I'm sure if one of the TX boys talkin shit about Pinnacle saying Wolverine is the true king that BigTex would feel unfomfy as well.
> ...


yeah he was never 100% behind until he joined their club
man of steel became the greatest to matt when he left finest kreations

that like tony saying that dragon trike should win vegas every year just because hes in rollerz only

TOYSHOP you won lowrider BIKE OF THE YEAR because u designed a great bike not because it was made on the west coast


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 7 2007, 05:11 PM~9178321
> *Ok im going to stick to this topic and I must say first off Mike L Congrats homie you worked hard for it. Now heres my outlook on your wins Mike, the bike was cool looking the first time you won but I know and everyone knows that if you didint use a WEST COAST resource there would have been no way to win a second time. You did the smart thing in using some West Coast connects thats exactly what I would have done because as everyone knows all LRM judging is based on politics. Not saying anyone cheated or bought judges but theres always that favoritism issue. Now the way I see it and this is just me Man of Steel should have won the first time, only because he has a full Auido Video that actually works TV's DVD etc. From what I have seen all you have is a small flip out IPOD on a holster type thing on your bike no actual AUDIO VIDEO. Now I believe MAN of Steel Body Mods are more extensive and original, and a full operable Hydro System. Well I can go on forever about this but I must say this time around from what I have heard your hydros didint even work at SUPERSHOW cough cough.....no battery?
> 
> Hey im not here to bash on you because im nobody to talk man I mean look I have nothing to say no bike etc so im just sitting on the side lines watching and notice all of this. But it would be interesting to see what you got for the 08 and if your going for the 3rd title you got one thing right and thats the resemblance of Mike Lopez display J/k LOL. Mike its cool I just had to say something because in all honesty never seen you ride or sit on your bike? Why not its a bike? The real test is operability, oh wait if your not inspected at SUPERSHOW then what does it matter right?
> ...


WOW!!!! HOW COULD SOMEONE THAT HAS BEEN HERE SO LONG BE SO BLIND???? POLITICS?????? WHO DID YOU VOTE FOR???? PEDRO?????? 
REALLY I AM SHOCKED THAT SOMEONE ON HERE HAS TO SINGLE OUT THINGS THIS IMMATURE.... THESE ARE FIRST GRADE ARGUMENTS. OH AND BY THE WAY THIS IS MY FIRST "FULL" BIKE I EVER PAINTED SO THE JUDGES ONLY KNOW ME FOR MY BIKE NOT MY PAINT SO ANYONE FROM TIM BUCK 2 COULD HAVE PAINTED THAT BIKE AND MY STYLE IS LIKE NO OTHER. ITS NOT "WEST COAST" ITS "WIM COAST" SO MAN LET THIS GO AND COME BACK WHEN YOU GOT SOMETHING TO BACK UP YOUR COMMENTS.

OH AND ALSO FOR THE RECORD AT MY SHOP I SAW EVERY ASPECT OF THAT BIKE WORK. SO DO YOUR HOMEWORK.......


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

well done every one that worked on pinnacle. i love that bike just wish i could see more detaled up close pic of it .i think it still looks like a lowrider bike no a alean ship like man of steel you got my vote :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 8 2007, 12:00 AM~9180962
> *Dude go back to the fucking rock you came from under :buttkick:
> 
> Sounds like you're riding pretty hard on someone's nuts.  Now I know the Paz bros and their dad and they're cool people for real but I'm sure your shit talk probably made them uncomfortable.  I mean I'm sure if one of the TX boys talkin shit about Pinnacle saying Wolverine is the true king that BigTex would feel unfomfy as well.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 8 2007, 08:34 AM~9180428
> *I think we also need to hate on Mike cause he probably didnt air up his own tires and he uses other people to help him set up his bike. Thats not right. Then he takes my money and all he gives me is new un plated parts  *


So he burned your ass too? :uh: 

WTF experience does he have building bikes? None whatsoever. He stole WickedDragon, never did a damn thing to it, and then tried to start up his own part making thing. He made some bee light brackets for me once it was like the things were JB Welded no joke. They fell apart during polishing :uh: Then he also built some X fender braces for Professor X, same damn thing piss poor yard sale quality shit :angry: 

Then he builds these spider web wheels and where are they now? They never got plated and are probably rusting in a storage shed somewhere.

Everything this guy does is nickel and dime shit. He's been in and out of so damn many clubs and kicked out of a couple.

He started in some small club in NY then joined UCE then joined Finest Kreations, got kicked out, came crying and Mike let him back in then he left and joined Rollerz, got kicked out, and is now riding with Nemesis. He's like a leach he'll try to suck up as many resources as he can from one club and then moves on to the next he's like a $2 whore. So many people want to kick his ass out in AZ and Cali.

Oh and then he turns to hot rods. Not sayin anythings wrong with that but that's a Vanilla Ice move right there. He was a failure at rap so he turns into a rocker WTF?  But with Matt he was lowriding, hot rod, and now back to lowriding or just talking shit. :dunno: He'll come out of his cave once in a whle to make a comment on something and then he's gone. His excuse will be something like "oh I was working I gotta put food on the table.... blah blah" ya know? :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 8 2007, 06:39 AM~9181808
> *So he burned your ass too?  :uh:
> 
> WTF experience does he have building bikes?  None whatsoever.  He stole WickedDragon, never did a damn thing to it, and then tried to start up his own part making thing.  He made some bee light brackets for me once it was like the things were JB Welded no joke.  They fell apart during polishing  :uh:  Then he also built some X fender braces for Professor X, same damn thing  piss poor yard sale quality shit  :angry:
> ...


 :nono: Insert sacrcasm here. :biggrin:


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

So, I guess people have actually seen MOS being ridden at the Super Show or something? :uh: :uh: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Nov 8 2007, 10:44 AM~9182984
> *So, I guess people have actually seen MOS being ridden at the Super Show or something? :uh:  :uh:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I actually dont remember any BOTY owner sitting on there bike. Except for maybe mike with CD.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Why are we fighting n arguing about a bike and a ninja 1200c limited editions(mos) hahahahahaha.


Im being serious when I first seen that bike I told REC man is that a new KAWASAKI NINJA or what. Im not hating but thats what I thought. Hey MATT I dont know you but like I said before in another topic accesories dont make a bike bro. Look at the detail n parts n quality. So dont get mad .... or get mad if you want cause everyone in here knows what a real bike should look like.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Nov 8 2007, 10:44 AM~9182984
> *So, I guess people have actually seen MOS being ridden at the Super Show or something? :uh:  :uh:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



I think I did, they had a motorcycle rally in galveston, texas. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 8 2007, 12:32 PM~9183259
> *Why are we fighting n arguing about a bike and a ninja 1200c limited editions(mos) hahahahahaha.
> Im being serious when I first seen that bike I told REC man is that a new KAWASAKI NINJA or what. Im not hating but thats what I thought. Hey MATT I dont know you but like I said before in another topic accesories dont make a bike bro. Look at the detail n parts n quality. So dont get mad .... or get mad if you want cause everyone in here knows what a real bike should look like.
> *


yeah the judges see all the bodymods but they know it looks nothin like a bike thats why they will never give it sweepstakes


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 8 2007, 11:40 AM~9183349
> *yeah the judges see all the bodymods but they know it looks nothin like a bike thats why they will never give it sweepstakes
> *


Yeah they might want to take it to the track hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 8 2007, 11:41 AM~9183361
> *Yeah they might want to take it to the track hahahahahahahahahaha
> *



funny..............I think the game has turned for the worse. What makes the world go around????? Any ideas......be different. What floats your boat doesnt mean it will float mine. Again this has been brought up so many times and its means nothing. I just think how funny it is to be bringing it back up. Get out and enjoy life.......it is beyond this game and the computer. 

Case Closed


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 8 2007, 11:32 AM~9183259
> *Why are we fighting n arguing about a bike and a ninja 1200c limited editions(mos) hahahahahaha.
> Im being serious when I first seen that bike I told REC man is that a new KAWASAKI NINJA or what. Im not hating but thats what I thought. Hey MATT I dont know you but like I said before in another topic accesories dont make a bike bro. Look at the detail n parts n quality. So dont get mad .... or get mad if you want cause everyone in here knows what a real bike should look like.
> *




And since your opinion is so valued what does a real bike look like?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

better yet.....lets quit tha bullshit that goes on in here and squash it.
We all have ruined a topic that was meant for Mike Linville. We have nothing but love for Mike and he knows it. So lets stop trying to have shit hit the fan and relax....the holidays are near and we need to stop the hating. It may have started with one of my own but it needs to stop!!! 
We have enuff hatered in this world that it is scary to see what a crazy world our kids will be involved in. So again lets stop and focus on the positive things this sport has to offer.

Peace 

If you have anything you want to tell us please pm me. That way i can give u my number so we can talk


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Nov 8 2007, 11:27 PM~9184218
> *better yet.....lets quit tha bullshit that goes on in here and squash it.
> We all have ruined a topic that was meant for Mike Linville. We have nothing but love for Mike and he knows it. So lets stop trying to have shit hit the fan and relax....the holidays are near and we need to stop the hating. It may have started with one of my own but it needs to stop!!!
> We have enuff hatered in this world that it is scary to see what a crazy world our kids will be involved in. So again lets stop and focus on the positive things this sport has to offer.
> ...



I'll give it out for you 1-800-Hot-Babes Oops is that just your weekend number? :dunno:


J/K :roflmao:

For real why is everyone so anxious now that the shows are over? You got Odessa coming up and that's pretty much it for the year. Sit back, relax, chill, and enjoy the holidays


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Nov 8 2007, 01:19 PM~9184156
> *And since your opinion is so valued what does a real bike look like?
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Nov 8 2007, 01:18 PM~9184141
> *funny..............I think the game has turned for the worse. What makes the world go around????? Any ideas......be different. What floats your boat doesnt mean it will float mine. Again this has been brought up so many times and its means nothing. I just think how funny it is to be bringing it back up. Get out and enjoy life.......it is beyond this game and the computer.
> 
> Case Closed
> *


Case Re-Opened

Funny thing is that your own people putting ur shit out there bro. Anyways back to the subject................................................... 





PINNACALE BIKE OF THE YEAR 2008


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 8 2007, 02:41 PM~9184714
> *Case Re-Opened
> 
> Funny thing is that your own people putting ur shit out there bro. Anyways back to the subject...................................................
> ...


Yo....you donteven know me...so please have some respect.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Nov 8 2007, 02:50 PM~9184780
> *Yo....you donteven know me...so please have some respect.
> *


RESPECT. Im not even disrespecting you....... so take your panties out of your ass, know you can say I disrespected you. LOOK I went back to the topic so follow your own dirrections and get back on track. 



Thanks, you have a problem call my agent.......... lil PHX. or TACO


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

see....dude watch the language.....there are younger kids in here that read these things. If you are looking to start problems.....you are barking up the wrong tree. Not once have i said anything about your trike......so please.

PEACE!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Nov 8 2007, 02:57 PM~9184831
> *see....dude watch the language.....there are younger kids in here that read these things. If you are looking to start problems.....you are barking up the wrong tree. Not once have i said anything about your trike......so please.
> 
> PEACE!!!!
> *


Im not saying anything about your bike either bro. I know I said it looked like a ninja 1200c but it was when I first seen it. Now if you have a problem you can call me at anytime and we can talk. If we have little kids here then they need to get off lil cause all the topics in here are pretty bad for them. Anywyas lets drop everything and cotinue to cheer for MIKE for 2008


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Ok Tony O lets clear some shit up, first off nobody in here was talking to you or about you. Second you talk about experience in bike building when who builds your parts lets see THE PAZ brothers, Gene from RO and thats just a few names. As far as me stealing anything, im not a thief home boy and you know it, we had an agreement on that bike so lets not get into it, and if I recall none of the parts that where on that bike where yours to begin with. Third what do you know about part making your sitting there acting like your TNT idea is original when you know Mike Lineville was doing it first now thats immature for me to say but its the truth. Why are you so concerned with my shit anyways seems the envy pours out of your skin more and more all of a sudden your so dam gangster, thats the problem with this Lowriding scene everybody wants to be scarface.

I dont have to clarify my rep to anyone, those that do really know me they know who I am and im pretty cool guy. As for those that dont like me as you say stop creating enemys for me TONY O I can do that myself if I want to. You have been obsessed with me dont you have a boyfriend to bother already im not the one. Now your going to get all upset because im up here replying to your comment what do you expect? Seems like you cant let go of the past TONY but karma is a bitch bro you know as they say what goes around comes around. :biggrin:  

Oh and one other thing excuses I dont think those are excuses thats real life, when you get there let me know!  



> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 8 2007, 06:39 AM~9181808
> *So he burned your ass too?  :uh:
> 
> WTF experience does he have building bikes?  None whatsoever.  He stole WickedDragon, never did a damn thing to it, and then tried to start up his own part making thing.  He made some bee light brackets for me once it was like the things were JB Welded no joke.  They fell apart during polishing  :uh:   Then he also built some X fender braces for Professor X, same damn thing  piss poor yard sale quality shit  :angry:
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Nov 9 2007, 12:53 AM~9184800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tru dat Hermanos never said anything about 2 D Grave


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 8 2007, 03:06 PM~9184874
> *Ok Tony O lets clear some shit up, first off nobody in here was talking to you or about you. Second you talk about experience in bike building when who builds your parts lets see THE PAZ brothers, Gene from RO and thats just a few names. As far as me stealing anything, im not a thief home boy and you know it, we had an agreement on that bike so lets not get into it, and if I recall none of the parts that where on that bike where yours to begin with. Third what do you know about part making your sitting there acting like your TNT idea is original when you know Mike Lineville was doing it first now thats immature for me to say but its the truth. Why are you so concerned with my shit anyways seems the envy pours out of your skin more and more all of a sudden your so dam gangster, thats the problem with this Lowriding scene everybody wants to be scarface.
> 
> I dont have to clarify my rep to anyone, those that do really know me they know who I am and im pretty cool guy. As for those that dont like me as you say stop creating enemys for me TONY O I can do that myself if I want to. You have been obsessed with me dont you have a boyfriend to bother already im not the one. Now your going to get all upset because im up here replying to your comment what do you expect? Seems like you cant let go of the past TONY but karma is a bitch bro you know as they say what goes around comes around. :biggrin:
> ...


I havent met you yet so I dont know.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 9 2007, 01:06 AM~9184874
> *Ok Tony O lets clear some shit up, first off nobody in here was talking to you or about you. Second you talk about experience in bike building when who builds your parts lets see THE PAZ brothers, Gene from RO and thats just a few names. As far as me stealing anything, im not a thief home boy and you know it, we had an agreement on that bike so lets not get into it, and if I recall none of the parts that where on that bike where yours to begin with. Third what do you know about part making your sitting there acting like your TNT idea is original when you know Mike Lineville was doing it first now thats immature for me to say but its the truth. Why are you so concerned with my shit anyways seems the envy pours out of your skin more and more all of a sudden your so dam gangster, thats the problem with this Lowriding scene everybody wants to be scarface.
> 
> I dont have to clarify my rep to anyone, those that do really know me they know who I am and im pretty cool guy. As for those that dont like me as you say stop creating enemys for me TONY O I can do that myself if I want to. You have been obsessed with me dont you have a boyfriend to bother already im not the one. Now your going to get all upset because im up here replying to your comment what do you expect? Seems like you cant let go of the past TONY but karma is a bitch bro you know as they say what goes around comes around. :biggrin:
> ...



If nobody knows about the past how can people prepare themselves for the future?

Yes we settled on the bike so why do I bring it up? Why does a dog lick his balls? because he can 

Yes Paz bros and Gene did a lot of work for me but Wicked Dragon was entirely bought like you had it and what did you change on there? :dunno: 

You're up in here shit talking thinking you're doing something good but instead you're making a jackass out of yourself and out of Nemesis and I dont think Hermanos likes that :no: I know the Paz brothers and they're not the type that want people out there talkin shit about somebody on their behalf because they're not like that. Not once do you see Hermanos up in here talking bad about anybody so you feel its your duty to talk shit for them? :uh: 

Did I ever say doing a laser cut parts business was an originall idea? When did I ever say that? No its not and there are others out there who do parts as well big deal who the hell cares? :dunno:

Oh shit I'm envious of you? That's a joke. WTF is there to be envious? A guy that sits there talking shit about this and that but yet you haven't done ANYTHING in the bike game? You've never even taken that bike to a LRM show WTF do you know about how they judge? I've been to 6 LRM shows this year and racked up 19 LRM awards this year alone WTF did you do? Sit back bitch and cry about this and that? :uh:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

yo man.......everyone chill!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 9 2007, 01:10 AM~9184892
> *I havent met you yet so I dont know.
> *


Those that think "he's a really cool guy" are ones he's snowballed. He only plays nice to get what he can and then he burns them and moves onto the next. 

Those who don't know him don't know WTF he's all about so why should they trust him up front? :dunno:

He can't do a damn thing right. When he was RO he was assigned to be webmaster of the RO Bikes page, never happened. He was goign to do Finest Kreations web page, it happened but lasted a month before it was shut down because he didn't pay for hosting which should have come out of his monthly dues which he never paid. Then he came up with the idea for PedalScrapers.com website, never happened. He's full of broken promises to people :tears:

Now you know a little more about him, do you think he's a really cool guy? Funny, I really know him and I dont think he's a really cool guy :nosad:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

please man.....keep it cool


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Nov 9 2007, 01:21 AM~9184933
> *please man.....keep it cool
> *


I'm done bro.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Too bad I gotta go to work.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

man we all need JESUS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 8 2007, 05:16 PM~9184901
> *Why does a dog lick his balls? because he can
> *


wuhahahahahahaha
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Nov 8 2007, 03:53 PM~9185150
> *man we all need JESUS
> *


x2 :angel:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 9 2007, 02:35 AM~9185434
> *wuhahahahahahaha
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Like that one huh? :biggrin: I've heard it a while back and then a guy just said that today that I was talking to. I was telling him about my bikes and all and I wasn't saying much and he's like "why dont you talk about the bikes more?" I told him because around here where I'm at people hate, they say "why dont you put that $$ into a car..." He's like "well that's when you tell them to STFU and stick it up their a$$"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yall foos always fuckin up topics


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

i think everybodys bike is wack !!!!!!!!  especially the person reading this :biggrin: except mines


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 9 2007, 05:02 AM~9186393
> *i think everybodys  bike is wack !!!!!!!!   especially the person reading this  :biggrin: except mines
> *


D'oh! :banghead:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ok ya know what fuck matt and the paz bros ok point blank im finally gonna say it fuck you guys fuck matt cause all you do is run your mouth bout shit ya never even seeen or dont know about how many years have you been sayin you was gonna be done with your shit and nothing still i mean damn dude you dont even show up to vegas fool who cares if tony has someone make his parts how many people do that anyways ok but the point is tony at least deals with the bikes more than you ever have fool how many bikes including yours has tony pumped out and for the paz bros fuck you guys cause for one yall still never came thru and in vegas yall didnt even come talk to me bout anything so shows how much you care bout yalls customers the only thing i thank you guys for is making me get off my ass and do my own shit and for others im sick of all the nut riding in this forum matt u ride so many nuts it aint even funny man first it was uce nuts then mike lopez nuts then rollerz nuts now your riding supermans nuts dude get real man for reals beofre u start critisizing peoples rides build one first i myself can actually say i been doing this longer then you so what ya gotta say bout that fool


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

and one more thing dont bother tryin to make truce with me either one of yall cause it aint gonna happen im pissed at poor buisness from two people who keep sayin they dont have time for customers but have time to do shit to there bike and im pissed at a guy who keeps puttin his 2 pennys in but has been out of the game for more than 5 years to tell ya the truth i dont even consider you part of the fucking game ever


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mayne... that boy taco broke them ****** off some real shit..


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

real talk tho brother ya feel me sic i mean damn matt gonna run his mouth to tony o when tony had matts bike built and matt never paid him thats why that fool aint ever gonna get his display he had gene bare and his wife make forhim so who has people build shit for who


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ya know whats funny is i dont come on here much any more so someone must of pissed me off ya feel me


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2007, 10:40 PM~9188005
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

lol, Im lovin it!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 8 2007, 10:44 PM~9188028
> *lol, Im lovin it!
> *


bada ba ba baaaaaaa


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

wish i hadlugos number soi could call him and tell him t5o check the topic the lesson of these posts is dont ever let matt lugo build you a web page or join your club or give you knowledge of the sport that ya cant read in lowrider magazine and second dont ever do buisness with the paz brothers cause they will take 10 years to do it cause they only taken care of there half ass bike that wont beat pinnacle


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 8 2007, 09:55 PM~9187769
> *ok ya know what fuck matt and the paz bros ok point blank im finally gonna say it fuck you guys fuck matt cause all you do is run your mouth bout shit ya never even seeen or dont know about how many years have you been sayin you was gonna be done with your shit and nothing still i mean damn dude you dont even show up to vegas fool who cares if tony has someone make his parts how many people do that anyways ok but the point is tony at least deals with the bikes more than you ever have fool how many bikes including yours has tony pumped out and for the paz bros fuck you guys cause for one yall still never came thru and in vegas yall didnt even come talk to me bout anything so shows how much you care bout yalls customers the only thing i thank you guys for is making me get off my ass and do my own shit and for others im sick of all the nut riding in this forum matt u ride so many nuts it aint even funny man first it was uce nuts then mike lopez nuts then rollerz nuts now your riding supermans nuts dude get real man for reals beofre u start critisizing peoples rides build one first i myself can actually say i been doing this longer then you so what ya gotta say bout that fool
> *




HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 8 2007, 10:49 PM~9188075
> *wish i hadlugos number soi could call him and tell him t5o check the topic the lesson of these posts is dont ever let matt lugo build you a web page or join your club or give you knowledge of the sport that ya cant read in lowrider magazine and second dont ever do buisness with the half ass bike that wont beat pinnacle
> *




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!
IT is too funny!!!!
You have made our day!!!!
THANK YOU


This is too funny!!!!
WE LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Nov 9 2007, 08:12 AM~9189796
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!
> IT is too funny!!!!
> You have made our day!!!!
> ...



How could of it made your day if, my ***** TACO said like it is. Yall screw people all the time. Thats good that he put it out there that way no one else gets screwed.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA!!!!!!!!!!


Its a beaitiful day!!!!!!
FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Can't we just build bikes and get along? :tears:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

TONYO.......have you gotten ur parts?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Nov 9 2007, 06:23 PM~9189866
> *TONYO.......have you gotten ur parts?
> *


95% of them :yes:

other 5% :nosad: But its ok because when I get that one piece back to you after chrome it'll fit like a glove :thumbsup:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

amd the one piece is so small!!! HUH


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

and tonyo ordered alot of parts


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 8 2007, 11:55 PM~9187769
> *ok ya know what fuck matt and the paz bros ok point blank im finally gonna say it fuck you guys fuck matt cause all you do is run your mouth bout shit ya never even seeen or dont know about how many years have you been sayin you was gonna be done with your shit and nothing still i mean damn dude you dont even show up to vegas fool who cares if tony has someone make his parts how many people do that anyways ok but the point is tony at least deals with the bikes more than you ever have fool how many bikes including yours has tony pumped out and for the paz bros fuck you guys cause for one yall still never came thru and in vegas yall didnt even come talk to me bout anything so shows how much you care bout yalls customers the only thing i thank you guys for is making me get off my ass and do my own shit and for others im sick of all the nut riding in this forum matt u ride so many nuts it aint even funny man first it was uce nuts then mike lopez nuts then rollerz nuts now your riding supermans nuts dude get real man for reals beofre u start critisizing peoples rides build one first i myself can actually say i been doing this longer then you so what ya gotta say bout that fool
> *


You should learn to use periods.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Nov 9 2007, 06:30 PM~9189912
> *and tonyo ordered alot of parts
> *


Yes I did. Ya know people ask me why I dont do some of this stuff myself in my back yard. My answer ? Cuz I don't want my shyt lookin "like a pimp" Prime example right there :roflmao:

When you want good gas you go to Chevron when you got a rental and don't give a damn you go to Billy Bob's Chickn 'n Gas 79 Octane discount special


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Nov 9 2007, 08:38 AM~9189974
> *You should learn to use periods.
> *



When you read it you have to take a deep breath and blah, blah, blah!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

heyn tony how bout them handle bars that they made for your 16inch bike huh they look so big the can be put on a custom chopper huh. sabastian and sal yall are dumb.you think that its funny well im glad. cause it shows everyone that yall dont give a shit. i mean honestly i told yall in the beginning if ya didnt have time to do my parts then let me know and ya said it was cool about a year later and a few months i get just the forks and sissybar not even the exact way i wanted them and yall still never showed me the rest of the parts. i think yall shouldnt advertised your buisness at all yeah tony got his parts but that was about a year late as well so dont try to justify yalls shit just cause he got them finally. thing is i put my order in the same time he did his and i didnt need alot of parts done either. but see i understand now why a few months back rec was calling yall out so it wasnt just me who got fucked or tony gettin his oversizedparts late it was also rec not getting hisshit finished either yall are wack for realz and as for klolo who pulled your string dummy nobody was talking to you fuck stick


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

FUCK NEMESIS
FUCK MAN OF STEEL
FUCK MATT LUGO


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 9 2007, 11:23 AM~9191069
> *heyn tony how bout them handle bars that they made for your 16inch bike huh they look so big the can be put on a custom chopper huh. sabastian and sal yall are dumb.you think that its funny well im glad. cause it shows everyone that yall dont give a shit. i mean honestly i told yall in the beginning if ya didnt have time to do my parts then let me know and ya said it was cool about a year later and a few months i get just the forks and sissybar not even the exact way i wanted them and yall still never showed me the rest of the parts. i think yall shouldnt advertised your buisness at all yeah tony got his parts but that was about a year late as well so dont try to justify yalls shit just cause he got them finally. thing is i put my order in the same time he did his and i didnt need alot of parts done either. but see i understand now why a few months back rec was calling yall out so it wasnt just me who got fucked or tony gettin his oversizedparts late it was also rec not getting hisshit finished either yall are wack for realz  and as for klolo who pulled your string dummy nobody was talking to you fuck stick
> *



Glad you think that way!!!
PERIOD!

I am happy you think of us all the time!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 9 2007, 11:25 AM~9191083
> *FUCK NEMESIS
> FUCK MAN OF STEEL
> FUCK MATT LUGO
> *




HAHAHAHA!!!!!
TOO MUCH!!!!

It means alot coming from you!!!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

HEY MAN YALL WHERE THE ONES WHO FUCKED YALLS SELF PERIOD YA SHOULD OF KEPT IN TOUCH WITH YOUR CLIENTS I MEAN DAMN ALLI EVER WANTED WAS PICTURES OF MY STUFF LETTING ME KNOW YOUR WORKING ON IT AND IT TOOK ALMOST A YEAR TO GET ONE PICTURE AND ANOTHER 8 MONTHS FOR THE SECOND I TRIED BEING REASONABLE AND CALM WITH YALL BUT THIS LAST VEGAS SHOW PISSED ME OFF NOT ONETIME DID YALL EVEN COME TALK TO ME OR ANYTHING EVEN IF IT WAS TO SAY HEY TACO DO U STILL WANT YOUR PARTS OR SAY HEY TACO SORRY BOUT THE MIX UP. NOT ONCE DID YOU SAY ANYTHING TO ME I MEAN IT WASNT HARD TO FIND ME I WAS STANDING NEXT TO YOUR BIKE A FEW TIMES DEBATING IF I SHOULD KICK IT OVER.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

HAHAHAHA!!!!!
TOO MUCH!!!!

It means alot coming from you!!!




IT SHOULD MEAN ALOT CONSIDERING I HAVE A LIL MORE CREDABILITY THEN YOU GUYS NOWITS OUT THERE THAT THE PAZ BROS LAG ON CUSTOMERS


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

too much...this guy!!!!!

Coming from someone who is a contender for BOTY.
Too much!!!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 9 2007, 11:32 AM~9191140
> *HEY MAN YALL WHERE THE ONES WHO FUCKED YALLS SELF PERIOD YA SHOULD OF KEPT IN TOUCH WITH YOUR CLIENTS I MEAN DAMN ALLI EVER WANTED WAS PICTURES OF MY STUFF LETTING ME KNOW YOUR WORKING ON IT AND IT TOOK ALMOST A YEAR TO GET ONE PICTURE AND ANOTHER 8 MONTHS FOR THE SECOND I TRIED BEING REASONABLE AND CALM WITH YALL BUT THIS LAST VEGAS SHOW PISSED ME OFF NOT ONETIME DID YALL EVEN COME TALK TO ME OR ANYTHING EVEN IF IT WAS TO SAY HEY TACO DO U STILL WANT YOUR PARTS OR SAY HEY TACO SORRY BOUT THE MIX UP. NOT ONCE DID YOU SAY ANYTHING TO ME I MEAN IT WASNT HARD TO FIND ME I WAS STANDING NEXT TO YOUR BIKE A FEW TIMES DEBATING IF I SHOULD KICK IT OVER.
> *




i want u too kick....its steel and maybe you will break your foot


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 9 2007, 11:32 AM~9191140
> *HEY MAN YALL WHERE THE ONES WHO FUCKED YALLS SELF PERIOD YA SHOULD OF KEPT IN TOUCH WITH YOUR CLIENTS I MEAN DAMN ALLI EVER WANTED WAS PICTURES OF MY STUFF LETTING ME KNOW YOUR WORKING ON IT AND IT TOOK ALMOST A YEAR TO GET ONE PICTURE AND ANOTHER 8 MONTHS FOR THE SECOND I TRIED BEING REASONABLE AND CALM WITH YALL BUT THIS LAST VEGAS SHOW PISSED ME OFF NOT ONETIME DID YALL EVEN COME TALK TO ME OR ANYTHING EVEN IF IT WAS TO SAY HEY TACO DO U STILL WANT YOUR PARTS OR SAY HEY TACO SORRY BOUT THE MIX UP. NOT ONCE DID YOU SAY ANYTHING TO ME I MEAN IT WASNT HARD TO FIND ME I WAS STANDING NEXT TO YOUR BIKE A FEW TIMES DEBATING IF I SHOULD KICK IT OVER.
> *






Well my clients which are many......laugh at all this. They ask why do these dumb ass clowns hate. The answer is they have nothing better to do.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

***** i dont have to be a contender whats that gotta do with yall screwin people over on parts fool. honestly and no im not gonna kick your bike over mabey if i get fucked up enough but even still. unfourtanatly i have a lilmore respect for peoples work ya feel me unlike you guy not havin any respect for customers


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

too much!!!! 
I wanna see u kick it.....u are known as doing that. Please we weant you too!!!!

And u are a true business man....forbes wants you huh!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

IF YA WANT ME TO MABEY I WILL LOL IMMA WEAR MY STEEL TOE BOOTS TO DO IT TOO YALL ARE DUMB FOR REALZ AND YEAH I THINK I MIGHT BE A BETTER BUISNESS MAN THAN YALL AT LEAST IF I CANT DO SOMETHING I LET PEOPLE KNOW AND TRY TO WORK A BETTER DEAQL WITH THEM I TAKE CARE OF MY CUSTOMERS I DONT ONE WAY IT HELL MABEY THAT THE REASON WHY MY BIKE WASNT READY IN TIME FOR VEGAS BUT I CAN ASSURE YOU IN A FEW WEEKS IT WILL BE DONE WORD IS MY BOND


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

what i wanna know ,is it true.. did u guys fuck him over on parts..


taco did you pay them for the parts??


if so ill suspect an ass whoppin soon.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

LRM AZ is going to be a very interesting show. :0


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

IF FORBES WANTS ME THEN IM GUESSING THESE GUYS WANT YOU


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Again it means alot coming from you.

Maybe you should take an add out in the paper


Are you sure you will find some boots for those clown ass feet.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

I PAYED HALF UP FRONT OK TOTAL CAME OUT TO 800 BUCKS BUT I PAYED 400 UP FRONT THAT WAS OVER A YEAR AGO IONLY GOT 10 GAUGE FORKS AND SISSYBARS IN RETURN I DIDNT THINK IT WAS RIGHT I HAD TO PAY THE REST FOR HALF ASS PARTS AND FOR LATE ONES TOO WOULD YOU


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Nov 9 2007, 11:58 AM~9191293
> *Again it means alot coming from you.
> 
> Maybe you should take an add out in the paper
> ...



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA BAKA BAKA BAKA MABEY I SHOULD JUST THROW YOUR NERDY OGAR ASS INTO YOUR BIKE HUH EVER SEE WHAT AWORKED UP PUERTO RICAN DRUNK AND ON ONE CAN DO FOOL LOL BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 9 2007, 11:59 AM~9191304
> *I PAYED HALF UP FRONT OK TOTAL CAME OUT TO 800 BUCKS BUT I PAYED 400 UP FRONT THAT WAS OVER A YEAR AGO IONLY GOT 10 GAUGE FORKS AND SISSYBARS IN RETURN I DIDNT THINK IT WAS RIGHT I HAD TO PAY THE REST FOR HALF ASS PARTS AND FOR LATE ONES TOO WOULD YOU
> *


fuck that...
thats some bull...


mos..sup with that..


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

THEY CANT SAY ANYTHING BOUT IT CAUSE THEY WAS WRONG


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

you......your killing me!!!
you need a mic......we can take you to a comedy club or birthday party. You have the clown feet!!!


TOnite at the laugh factory.....coming straight from a volkswagen filled with clowns....Its TACO. Not to be confused with the national store branch.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 9 2007, 01:57 PM~9191278
> *what i wanna know ,is it true.. did u guys fuck him over on parts..
> taco did you pay them for the parts??
> if so ill suspect an ass whoppin soon.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

***** DATS ALL YOU CAN SAY IS THAT IM FUNNY YEAH I AM I GUESS BUT WHATS FUNNY IS DAT YALL ARE FUCKIN YOURSELVES


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

yup!!! you should know


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

YEA YOUR RIGHT I DID FUCK MYSELF BY GOING TO YOU GUYS IN THE BEGINNING YALL ARE A JOKE MAN HEY WE CAN GO AT THIS ALL DAY HOMIE YALL AINT GONNA MAKE YOURSELVES LOOK ANY BETTER SO KEEP LAUGHING CAUSE ***** I GOT THE LAST LAUGH NOW FOOL


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

HERMANOS DE PINGA


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

this coming from a guy called pink TACO!!!
TOO much


HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

LOL PINK TACO ***** COME ON FOR REALZ BRO IS THAT ALL YA GOT FOR ME HOMIE SO LAME


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh man....Please dont stop!!! We are all laughing here!!!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

IMLAUGHING TOO FOOL FOR REALZ AT THE FACT THAT YALL ARE FINISHED


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

HAHAHAHAH!!!!!!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ITHINK ME AND TONY WILL RENAME OUR BUISNESS MABEY TO KRYPTONITE KUSTOMS


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

oh man he now tries to tell the future....a fortune teller who builds bikes!!


Oh man...do u sell cars too


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

oh man....really dont stop


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

YALL ARE DUMB FOR REAL GEEKS TRYIN TO GET ON MY LEVELOF SARCASM WOW


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

oh man....too much


i have to go to a meeting but please dont stop


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

IM ALMOST TO BOILING POINT WITH YALLZ COMMENTS LOL YA KNOW WHATS BAD ABOUT YALLA BUISNESS IS THAT ONE OF THE PRESIDENTS FROM ROLLERZ HAD TO CALL YOU ABOUT MY PARTS AND STILL NO FUCKIN PARTS FINISHED


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

IM ALMOST TO BOILING POINT WITH YALLZ COMMENTS LOL YA KNOW WHATS BAD ABOUT YALLA BUISNESS IS THAT ONE OF THE PRESIDENTS FROM ROLLERZ HAD TO CALL YOU ABOUT MY PARTS AND STILL NO FUCKIN PARTS FINISHED


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

keep going


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

oh man plz you need to all stop. 
Cant we all be friends!!!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

BAKA BAKA BAKA


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

LOL. 

Now we should get out of thiz topic. it is ruined


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 9 2007, 01:23 PM~9191069
> *as for klolo who pulled your string dummy nobody was talking to you fuck stick
> *


No one said your name before you jumped in either. I just want to jump into the banter that was going in the topic that was designed for the BOTY winner. 

Oh, and please don't call me dumb.


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

from reading what went I think Matt was talking to Mike L. and that was something that should have been between them. But then we have all these cheerleaders on the side putting their two cents in. All that did was open a can of worms. 


the comment was toward pinnacle and it should have been left at that.
But no. everyone became an expert and know we have this. Name calling and just in all honesty preschool stuff! I bet there are people on here making money of off us fighting and name calling. I think this whole matter should be dropped and this thread should be closed.

Cmon there is enuff hate in this world we need to stop!


MAKE LOVE.
NOT WAR


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*OK i was not going to say anything but this is getting dumb hey why the fuck is TONY and TACO evern talking shit it is not like MATT called you guys out :uh: he was talking to mike and you guys jumped and and after that this topic when to hell if you guys waqnt to fight go to the off topic oh never mind they make fun of you there just stop all this bull shit if you have a deal with someone handle it in pm :angry: i read this shit for 3 days all i hear is grown men bitching and it has fucked up a nice topic :angry: *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Fuck people who rip people off. I have been burned and I dont like it. I have also been bs.d to death so fuck em all. Wuahahahahahhahaha


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nemsisb.c.texas_@Nov 9 2007, 02:19 PM~9191690
> *from reading what went I think Matt was talking to Mike L. and that was something that should have been between them. But then we have all these cheerleaders on the side putting their two cents in. All that did was open a can of worms.
> the comment was toward pinnacle and it should have been left at that.
> But no. everyone became an expert and know we have this. Name calling and just in all honesty preschool stuff! I bet there are people on here making money of off us fighting and name calling.  I think this whole matter should be dropped and this thread should be closed.
> ...


damn you beat me to it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 9 2007, 02:20 PM~9191698
> *Fuck people who rip people off. I have been burned and I dont like it. I have also been bs.d to death so fuck em all. Wuahahahahahhahaha
> *


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

sorry bro.

I took the time to read it all and I know matt was pointing out things.
It was toward mike. But then you have ppl who we shall not name come in here and do their stuff.

Things that are in the past should stay in the past.....that is how we move foward.
But ppl who keep dwelling on it do it bcuz they A. they are not happy with themselves.
B. they have too much time
C. they like to be stuck in the same place.

And the sad thing is that it makes the Us look bad. All of us. Any reply that has to use profanity is pointless. Racial slurs.

The way i see we ALL need to move on


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Y'all need to settle down. :angry: 


Taco, Matt, Hermanos, just make peace, maintain, do some yoga. This started out as a nice peaceful cool topic and now it went to hell.


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 9 2007, 03:25 PM~9191723
> *
> 
> 
> ...



see...those type of comments show imaturity.
I can bet all the ppl on here are over 18. lets act our age.

We are not all perfect. lets go foward please


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 9 2007, 02:27 PM~9191735
> *Y'all need to settle down.  :angry:
> Taco, Matt, Hermanos,  just make peace, maintain, do some yoga.  This started out as a nice peaceful cool topic and now it went to hell.
> *


dude you are the one that started all of and you are say make peace :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jgooseh7+Oct 8 2007, 04:10 AM~8948738-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come on guys we lose the focus and the purpose of this topic


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 9 2007, 03:27 PM~9191735
> *Y'all need to settle down.  :angry:
> Taco, Matt, Hermanos,  just make peace, maintain, do some yoga.  This started out as a nice peaceful cool topic and now it went to hell.
> *



I know the paz bros.....they are cool with it.
I think some ppl get a little carried away with it. This could be a movie

I thought this site was cool at first, but seeing what goes on in here they should make new rules and or shut it down


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 9 2007, 11:28 PM~9191744
> *dude you are the one that started all of and you are say make peace :uh:
> *


Yeah and I regret it now I'm trying to fix things


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

OK SO NOW I SEE I GOT MORE PEOPLE TRYIN TO GET BRAVE AND SHIT OK FIRST OFF I DEFENDED MY BROTHER TONY WHEN MATT SAID SOMETHING TO HIM ONLY REASON BEING IS CAUSE MATT SHOULD HAVFE NOTHING TO SAY TO TONY ESPECIALLY WHEN HE OWES A ***** MONEY OK SECOND I CALLED OUT THE PAZ BROS CAUSE THEY NEED TO BE PUT ON THE SPOT FOR THERE FUCK UPS NOW I HOPE STR8N CLOPWNIN AINT TRYIN TO GET INVOLVED WITH SHIT CAUSE I GOT SOMETHING FOR YOU TO IF YA WANT MABEY IM JUST FIRED UP AND READ WRONG BUT LET ME KNOW HOW YOU WANNA DO IT BRO AND K LOLO LIKE I SAID I WASNT CALLIN YOU OUT BUT YA HAD TO SAY SOMETHING STUPID THIS BETWEEN ME AND THE PAZ BROS SIMPLE AS DAT YA THIS TOPIC WAS RUINED LONG BEFORE I JUMPED IN ON IT IF YA WANNA PRAISE PINNACLE THERE IS A NEW TOPIC NOW AND BELIEVE ME I LEFT A COMMENTIN THERE FOR MY BOY MIKE SO YALL STOP MAKIN IT SEEM LIKE I TRY TO FUCK UP TOPICS CAUSE IT WAS FUCKED ALREAADY NOW IM CALLIN SOME FOOLS OUT AND WANT SOME ANSWERS OR AT LEAST SOME OF MY GOD DAMN MONEY BACK SIMPLE AS DAT I MYSELF GET TO BUSY TO WORK ON SHIT LIKE JUAN GOTTIS FENDERS I CANT DO THEM NOW AND HE GONNA GET HIS MONEY BACK SIUMPLE AS DAT JUAN EXPECT A CALL THURSDAY HOMIE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nemsisb.c.texas_@Nov 9 2007, 02:27 PM~9191741
> *see...those type of comments show imaturity.
> I can bet all the ppl on here are over 18. lets act our age.
> 
> ...


that was a joke between me and gotti :biggrin: he is always bustng my balls in my to and he even said it :biggrin:


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 9 2007, 03:28 PM~9191744
> *dude you are the one that started all of and you are say make peace :uh:
> *




I think if anyone knows to to close this topic it needs to be done soon.

Its done from where I am. I mean when saomeone says F U to you and other ppl in your club that is sad.

We are all in the same club man!!! Think about it. Its is Lowrider. We all have the same passion and interest in this. We should keep it clean


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

TONY DONT EVEN TRY TO GET ME TO BE COOLWITH THESE FOOLS NOW ITS PERSONAL WITH THEM YA FEEL ME AS FOR MATT I DONT CARE WHAT HE SAYS WE ALL KNOW THAT FOOLIS FAKE SO WHATEVER THERE WONT BENO PEACE WITH THE PAZ BROS UNTIL I GET MY MONEY BACK OR SOMETHING THEN I WILL DROP IT AND FORGET OTHER THAN THAT I WILL HAUNT A ***** TILL I GET WHAT I WANT SIMPLE AS DAT AND IF YALL DONT THINK YALL WILL SEE ME THINK TWICE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nemsisb.c.texas_@Nov 9 2007, 01:32 PM~9191778
> *I think if anyone knows to to close this topic it needs to be done soon.
> 
> Its done from where I am. I mean when saomeone says F U to you and other ppl in your club that is sad.
> ...


Welcome to layitlow.


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 9 2007, 03:32 PM~9191769
> *that was a joke between me and gotti  :biggrin:  he is always bustng my balls in my to and he even said it  :biggrin:
> *




I know...its just that the language here kinda sucks.....you naw what i mean.

Str8 clowing you are one cool dude. :biggrin:


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 9 2007, 03:33 PM~9191792
> *Welcome to layitlow.
> *




what a welcoming!!!!
I hate to see it when you leave


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 9 2007, 02:31 PM~9191767
> *OK SO NOW I SEE I GOT MORE PEOPLE TRYIN TO GET BRAVE AND SHIT OK FIRST OFF I DEFENDED MY BROTHER TONY WHEN MATT SAID SOMETHING TO HIM ONLY REASON BEING IS CAUSE MATT SHOULD HAVFE NOTHING TO SAY TO TONY ESPECIALLY WHEN HE OWES A ***** MONEY OK SECOND I CALLED OUT THE PAZ BROS CAUSE THEY NEED TO BE PUT ON THE SPOT FOR THERE FUCK UPS NOW I HOPE STR8N CLOPWNIN AINT TRYIN TO GET INVOLVED WITH SHIT CAUSE I GOT SOMETHING FOR YOU TO IF YA WANT MABEY IM JUST FIRED UP AND READ WRONG BUT LET ME KNOW HOW YOU WANNA DO IT BRO AND K LOLO LIKE I SAID I WASNT CALLIN YOU OUT BUT  YA HAD TO SAY SOMETHING STUPID THIS BETWEEN ME AND THE PAZ BROS SIMPLE AS DAT YA THIS TOPIC WAS RUINED LONG BEFORE I JUMPED IN ON IT IF YA WANNA PRAISE PINNACLE THERE IS A NEW TOPIC NOW AND BELIEVE ME I LEFT A COMMENTIN THERE FOR MY BOY MIKE SO YALL STOP MAKIN IT  SEEM LIKE I TRY TO FUCK UP TOPICS CAUSE  IT WAS FUCKED ALREAADY NOW IM CALLIN SOME FOOLS OUT AND WANT SOME ANSWERS OR AT LEAST SOME OF MY GOD DAMN MONEY BACK SIMPLE AS DAT I MYSELF GET TO BUSY TO WORK ON SHIT LIKE JUAN GOTTIS FENDERS I CANT DO THEM NOW AND HE GONNA GET HIS MONEY BACK SIUMPLE AS DAT JUAN EXPECT A CALL THURSDAY HOMIE
> *


hey homeboy number one if your boy tony would have not even starting talking shit matt would never even said anything to him it was to MIKE and you have something for me come on boy i said what most people wanted to say it was dumb even your by said it was dumb :uh: so do not get all E-THUg homie and if you have something to say you know my number


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

YA KNOW WHATS FUNNY ISIF MY SITUATIOPN HAPPENED TO ANYONE ELSE IN HERE THEY WOULDBE DOING THE SAME WHAT BOUT WHEN THE GUY FROM AUSTRALIA DIDNT COME THRU ON SHIT YALL ****** WAS READY TO CUT SOME HEADS OFF


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nemsisb.c.texas_@Nov 9 2007, 02:34 PM~9191795
> *I know...its just that the language here kinda sucks.....you naw what i mean.
> 
> Str8 clowing you are one cool dude.  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie i try to stay out this shit but i just think it needed to be said now he trying to get all mad lmfao


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nemsisb.c.texas_@Nov 9 2007, 11:30 PM~9191762
> *I know the paz bros.....they are cool with it.
> I think some ppl get a little carried away with it. This could be a movie
> 
> ...


THey wont because this site is more free and open than other forums. In other forums people get banned or foul language is not tolerated. They're even pushing it with those spray painted out nipple pics.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 9 2007, 02:36 PM~9191811
> *YA KNOW WHATS FUNNY ISIF MY SITUATIOPN HAPPENED TO ANYONE ELSE IN HERE THEY WOULDBE DOING THE SAME WHAT BOUT WHEN THE GUY FROM AUSTRALIA DIDNT COME THRU ON SHIT YALL ****** WAS READY TO CUT SOME HEADS OFF
> *


then make a topic about do not fuck up MIKES topic :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 9 2007, 01:36 PM~9191811
> *YA KNOW WHATS FUNNY ISIF MY SITUATIOPN HAPPENED TO ANYONE ELSE IN HERE THEY WOULDBE DOING THE SAME WHAT BOUT WHEN THE GUY FROM AUSTRALIA DIDNT COME THRU ON SHIT YALL ****** WAS READY TO CUT SOME HEADS OFF
> *


true.


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 9 2007, 03:33 PM~9191790
> *TONY DONT EVEN TRY TO GET ME TO BE COOLWITH THESE FOOLS NOW ITS PERSONAL WITH THEM YA FEEL ME AS FOR MATT I DONT CARE WHAT HE SAYS WE ALL KNOW THAT FOOLIS FAKE SO WHATEVER THERE WONT BENO PEACE WITH THE PAZ BROS UNTIL I GET MY MONEY BACK OR SOMETHING THEN I WILL DROP IT AND FORGET OTHER THAN THAT I WILL HAUNT A ***** TILL I GET WHAT I WANT SIMPLE AS DAT AND IF YALL DONT THINK YALL WILL SEE ME THINK TWICE
> *



why dont you just squash it


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 9 2007, 01:38 PM~9191823
> *then make a topic about do not fuck up MIKES topic  :uh:
> *



IS U BLIND AND STUPID OR WHAT THIS TOPIC WAS FUCKED UP LONG TIME AGO MIKE GOT A NEW TOPIC YA SEE ME POSTIN SHIT IN THERE DAMN ***** READ SON


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 9 2007, 03:37 PM~9191818
> *THey wont because this site is more free and open than other forums.  In other forums people get banned or foul language is not tolerated.  They're even pushing it with those spray painted out nipple pics.
> *




its not free if you think about it?
They are ppl who pay to have their name on here. So who is making money?
The owner of this site and the sponsors. Their pockets get fat while we all look like fools and ppl look dumb


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nemsisb.c.texas_@Nov 9 2007, 03:39 PM~9191829
> *why dont you just squash it
> *


does this mean count your losses? :dunno:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

YEAH I WILL SQUASH IT WHEN I GET SOME RESULTS THAT IM HAPPY WITH


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 9 2007, 03:31 PM~9191767
> *LIKE JUAN GOTTIS FENDERS I CANT DO THEM NOW AND HE GONNA GET HIS MONEY BACK SIUMPLE AS DAT JUAN EXPECT A CALL THURSDAY HOMIE
> *


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 9 2007, 03:41 PM~9191838
> *IS U BLIND AND STUPID OR WHAT THIS TOPIC WAS FUCKED UP LONG TIME AGO MIKE GOT A NEW TOPIC YA SEE ME POSTIN SHIT IN THERE DAMN ***** READ SON
> *



but ppl will always ruin a topic. if not you someone does.
this needs to stop across the board.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 9 2007, 01:42 PM~9191851
> *does this mean count your losses? :dunno:
> *


NO ***** I DONT COUNT MY LOSSES AT ALL WITH THESE FOOLS YOU WOULDNT BELIEVE THAT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 9 2007, 02:41 PM~9191838
> *IS U BLIND AND STUPID OR WHAT THIS TOPIC WAS FUCKED UP LONG TIME AGO MIKE GOT A NEW TOPIC YA SEE ME POSTIN SHIT IN THERE DAMN ***** READ SON
> *


yea i read it but it did not get crazy till after MATT comment and you keep it going drop the shit all i am saying nothing good can come out it :uh: 

that is from one business guy to the next


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 9 2007, 03:43 PM~9191855
> *YEAH I WILL SQUASH IT WHEN I GET SOME RESULTS THAT IM HAPPY WITH
> *




i think whatever they do u wont be happy. I may be wrong. but hey we see alot of things.


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 9 2007, 03:44 PM~9191864
> *yea i read it but it did not get crazy till after MATT comment and you keep it going drop the shit all i am saying nothing good can come out it  :uh:
> 
> that is from one business guy to the next
> *




you should be the business man of the year on here


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nemsisb.c.texas_@Nov 9 2007, 03:43 PM~9191858
> *but ppl will always ruin a topic. if not you someone does.
> this needs to stop across the board.
> *


your barley beginning on this site...lol 

its mother fuccking layitlow! where you talk chit a hate<give your opinion 24/7


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

IM MAD OVER BADBUISNESS AND YOU ****** IS MAD BOUT A TOPIC IT DOES SUCK MIKES TOPIC WAS WHORED OUT BUT DAMN HE GOT A NEWONE ALREADY YALL ****** CRY BOUT STUPID SHIT AT LEAST I HAVEA VALID REASON TO BITCH BOUT SOMETHING


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

this is not like this just happen this happen a min ago and you just now getting pissest off :uh: come just drop it time and place for everything and this is not teh time or place


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 9 2007, 03:45 PM~9191873
> *your barley beginning on this  site...lol
> 
> its mother fuccking layitlow! where you talk chit a hate<give your opinion 24/7
> *




so what do you get out of doing that?
what does it accomplish?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nemsisb.c.texas_@Nov 9 2007, 03:45 PM~9191872
> *you should be the business man of the year on here
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nemsisb.c.texas_@Nov 9 2007, 02:45 PM~9191872
> *you should be the business man of the year on here
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nemsisb.c.texas_@Nov 9 2007, 03:47 PM~9191884
> *so what do you get out of doing that?
> what does it accomplish?
> *


*ENTERTAINMENT!!!!*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 9 2007, 01:53 PM~9191904
> *ENTERTAINMENT!!!!
> *


X2 Cant take this site too serious.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nemsisb.c.texas_@Nov 9 2007, 03:47 PM~9191884
> *so what do you get out of doing that?
> what does it accomplish?
> *


its how its been on here forever ever!!

you learn to go along with it, be serious at times, joke here and there, learn who not to do buisness with! things of that nature....

its good to vent! espeacially when peeps be losing a grip, thats what they call FRAUD, i sure as hell want to know who to deal with and not to!

this is a forum for open topic and discussions.... grown peeps talk chit cuzz they can, most youngsters will stay shut up!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

IT AINT GOTTA DO WITH WHO RUNS A BUISNESS BETTER ITS ABOUT GETTIN WHAT I PAID FOR OR SOMETHING


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fuckityfuckfuck


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 9 2007, 01:48 PM~9191891
> *:biggrin:
> *


Did you get my voicemail?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Oct 9 2007, 11:14 AM~8958117-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatup Mike tell us more about the trip :thumbsup:


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

but the thing is image is evrything right?
And we give ppl out there who really dont know us ammo. They are saying look at those jerks fighting for some stuff. They look like idiots! And that is why we can get away from being pegged as gansters, trouble makers, and so forth.


So you call this entertainment.....wow
This is more like a sissy fit then. I think it makes us look very ignorant!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nemsisb.c.texas_@Nov 9 2007, 04:06 PM~9191985
> *but the thing is image is evrything right?
> And we give ppl out there who really dont know us ammo. They are saying look at those jerks fighting for some stuff. They look like idiots! And that is why we can get away from being pegged as gansters, trouble makers, and so forth.
> So you call this entertainment.....wow
> ...


Its a sad day when people read shit off the net and take it as truth. I personaly dont give a fuck what people think of me. call me a ganster/thug what ever I dont care. I will continue to pick e-fights with fools in this bitch. a SHOWBOUND aka Sam you a hoe :angry: 












:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 9 2007, 04:10 PM~9192016
> *Its a sad day when people read shit off the net and take it as truth. I personaly dont give a fuck what people think of me. call me a ganster/thug what ever I dont care. I will continue to pick e-fights with fools in this bitch. a SHOWBOUND aka Sam you a hoe :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


i just threw your frame in the Trash, before did that i smashed that piece of shit with a sledge hammer.... :machinegun:  :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 9 2007, 04:16 PM~9192021
> *i just threw your frame in the Trash, before  did that i smashed that piece of shit with a sledge hammer.... :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OH its on!!!! Photoshop at it finest


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

What is this world coming to?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nemsisb.c.texas_@Nov 9 2007, 04:06 PM~9191985
> *but the thing is image is evrything right?
> And we give ppl out there who really dont know us ammo. They are saying look at those jerks fighting for some stuff. They look like idiots! And that is why we can get away from being pegged as gansters, trouble makers, and so forth.
> So you call this entertainment.....wow
> ...


Door-mat it right....sweep the dust under the mat then its all cool, thats ignorant  

i think your on som ritous chit trying to get this can we all get along...from what i read someone got mad cuz he got fucked over....we reading the same chit... :dunno:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 9 2007, 04:18 PM~9192024
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: OH its on!!!! Photoshop at it finest
> *


dog i can make you look like the cookie monster, dont trip! crumbs and all :cheesy:


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 9 2007, 04:20 PM~9192045
> *Door-mat it right....sweep the dust under the mat then its all cool, thats ignorant
> 
> i think your on som ritous chit trying to get this can we all get along...from what i read someone got mad cuz he got fucked over....we reading the same chit...  :dunno:
> *




but it started from a cooment made to pinnacle......but then there are cheerleaders that came in and made there mess.
That is it!


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

RO_BC, you should sue, if it is that big of a deal. Also, I never said anything stupid. I said something smart after you posted something stupid.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 9 2007, 04:21 PM~9192052
> *dog i can make you look like the cookie monster, dont trip! crumbs and all :cheesy:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

what is wrong with being righteous?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nemsisb.c.texas_@Nov 9 2007, 04:22 PM~9192059
> *but it started from a cooment made to pinnacle......but then there are cheerleaders that came in and made there mess.
> That is it!
> *


you still posting ruinning the topic...  
let it go

slowly walk away from the topic

let it go....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nemsisb.c.texas_@Nov 10 2007, 12:22 AM~9192059
> *but it started from a cooment made to pinnacle......but then there are cheerleaders that came in and made there mess.
> That is it!
> *


L-E-T-S-G-O Lets Go Lets Go L-E-T-S-G-O Lets Go

J-A-C-K-E-T-J-A-C-K-E-T JACKET Jackets! whoohoo lets go Jackets

Damn flashback to high school with all them stuckup hoes we had. Even the fat one thought she was all that and a bag of chips, turns out she was just a bag of chips, a 300 lb bag of wavy cottage cheese Lays :barf:

:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nemsisb.c.texas_@Nov 9 2007, 02:06 PM~9191985
> *but the thing is image is evrything right?
> And we give ppl out there who really dont know us ammo. They are saying look at those jerks fighting for some stuff. They look like idiots! And that is why we can get away from being pegged as gansters, trouble makers, and so forth.
> So you call this entertainment.....wow
> ...


I wouldnt over exadurate any of this here. Its only the 15 to 30 people that look at the bike section and or this topic. Its not like all of this is going to be on the 6:00 news. People never forget what you say on this site so when one individual wrongs another one, were always going to recall that. Some people think that that there important and have to step in for whatever reason. It is more damaging to that person especially when a club name in involved. At te same time, I dont feel sorry for people cause they shoot themselves in the foot. So when they wonder why people are talking shit to them or dont like them, they probably dont recall what they said or did on line to others.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 9 2007, 04:28 PM~9192113
> *L-E-T-S-G-O  Lets Go Lets Go  L-E-T-S-G-O  Lets Go
> 
> J-A-C-K-E-T-J-A-C-K-E-T JACKET Jackets!  whoohoo lets go Jackets
> ...


i dated to whole cheerleader squad....i didnt discriminate!!!! had them hoes fighting for a mexican...
:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i was diggin a bitch on the drill team... :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 10 2007, 12:30 AM~9192134
> *i was diggin a bitch on the drill team... :dunno:
> *


So that means you drilled her right? :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 9 2007, 04:29 PM~9192124
> *I wouldnt over exadurate any of this here. Its only the 15 to 30 people that look at the bike section and or this topic. Its not like all of this is going to be on the 6:00 news. People never forget what you say on this site so when one individual wrongs another one, were always going to recall that. Some people think that that there important and have to step in for whatever reason. It is more damaging to that person especially when a club name in involved. At te same time, I dont feel sorry for people cause they shoot themselves in the foot. So when they wonder why people are talking shit to them or dont like them, they probably dont recall what they said or did on line to others.
> *


8,187 views to date.... utilise the correct topics and threads and point a valid case thats cool, i always thiers a wrong way and right way to going about something....


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

there is alot of wrong on here it seems.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Pinnacle is now retired officially with no ability to compete in further LRM shows as it has won two BOTY titles. 

Just found this out for sure today from the judges. 

Retirement is nice.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damm thought you were going for a new legend 5 time champion or what lol :biggrin: 

but don't worry lol ,everyone will still remember pinnacle


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Dec 19 2007, 07:44 PM~9487625
> *Pinnacle is now retired officially with no ability to compete in further LRM shows as it has won two BOTY titles.
> 
> Just found this out for sure today from the judges.
> ...


old news :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 19 2007, 08:47 PM~9487650
> *old news :uh:                  :biggrin:
> *


Only for you it is.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Dec 19 2007, 07:51 PM~9487688
> *Only for you it is.
> *


you heard it here first ladies and gentlemen!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Dec 19 2007, 06:44 PM~9487625
> *Pinnacle is now retired officially with no ability to compete in further LRM shows as it has won two BOTY titles.
> 
> Just found this out for sure today from the judges.
> ...



Im glad I got to see it in person in HOUSTON. Congrats Mike. It feels good now been retired


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

mike one more time


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Dec 19 2007, 06:44 PM~9487625
> *Pinnacle is now retired officially with no ability to compete in further LRM shows as it has won two BOTY titles.
> 
> Just found this out for sure today from the judges.
> ...


WHY, BY ADDING THE NEW MODS IT WAS CONSIDERED A NEW BIKE


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

x2 :0 


who will be boty 2008 hno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 20 2007, 08:25 AM~9489477
> *WHY, BY ADDING THE NEW MODS IT WAS CONSIDERED A NEW BIKE
> *


I'm thinking the 3D wasn't a major mod :dunno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 20 2007, 07:09 AM~9491173
> *I'm thinking the 3D wasn't a major mod :dunno:
> *


THAT SUCKS


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 20 2007, 06:58 PM~9491684
> *THAT SUCKS
> *


If you think about it its not really a major mod. Paint is a major mod but the 3D is just like an extra layer of bondo on top of it. Maybe they consider it a minor mod since it does not change the shape or design of the frame structure.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 20 2007, 08:58 AM~9491684
> *THAT SUCKS
> *



It does!
But he could be building a new one


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

2008 BOTY MAN OF STEEL :biggrin: 

Who else is in the running?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Dec 23 2007, 03:19 PM~9515623
> *2008 BOTY MAN OF STEEL :biggrin:
> 
> Who else is in the running?
> *


This topic isnt about that at all. :| 

KEEP DOING YOUR THING MIKE!!!!!!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

What ever happened to this guy?!?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

toyshopcustoms said:


> What ever happened to this guy?!?


 He's probly working on another bad ass bike or balling in the car game. :wave:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Balling..... Not quite lol. Let me see if I can figure out to post pics again.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

THE MAN HIMSELF DID THIS!!!!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

toyshopcustoms said:


> View attachment 673482





toyshopcustoms said:


> View attachment 673483
> THE MAN HIMSELF DID THIS!!!!





toyshopcustoms said:


> View attachment 673484


 That's looking sick Mike. one of these year's i'll have my rivi at that status.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sup mike


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Sup mike


What's up dude?!?! Still building?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

toyshopcustoms said:


> What's up dude?!?! Still building?


Yup a little here and there.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Im not into those cadillacs but that ones nice


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Great Bike builders always tend to build great cars/trucks as well...

Whats up Mike:h5:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments on my car. I worked pretty damn hard on it, came out alright.... Not quite as fun as building bikes though. 

You still overseas? If not, going to Vegas?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Thanks for the compliments on my car. I worked pretty damn hard on it, came out alright.... Not quite as fun as building bikes though.
> 
> You still overseas? If not, going to Vegas?


I hear ya on the more fun with building bikes, it's alot less mechanical headaches in the long run too.
yea I'm still over here. Not sure if you seen it but, I actually built a bike over here too. Hopefully not too much longer and I'll be home, no Vegas for me though. Gotta make up for lost time and focus on being daddy again to my lil girl, before i focus on anything lolo related for myself, maybe next year bro.


----------

